# Official Curtis Axel is SHIT Thread



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Curtis Axel - One Scary Bastard*

Why? Are you kidding?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Curtis Axel - One Scary Bastard*

I'm going to assume this is sarcasm. The only thing scary about Axel is how bad he is.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Curtis Axel - One Scary Bastard*

I see what you did there, OP! :heyman5


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Curtis Axel - One Scary Bastard*

He's not scary because they're making him out to be a pushover.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: Curtis Axel - One Scary Bastard*

Someone should correct the title of this thread

Curtis Axel - One Scary (READ: BORING) Bastard


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Curtis Axel - One Scary Bastard*

His lack of charisma is scary.


----------



## Gaston (Aug 3, 2013)

*Re: Curtis Axel - One Scary Bastard*

:axel:axel:axel:axel


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: Curtis Axel - One Scary Bastard*

Do not fear the Axel. Embrace him. Let Curtis into your hearts and minds. For when he doth rise, only then, we will see true happiness. 

Our future world champion of all sports. 

Our future president of the universe.

Believe in the Axel.


----------



## BoutDamnTime (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Curtis Axel - One Scary Bastard*

HE HAS ARRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIVED :axel

unk2


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Curtis Axel - One Scary Bastard*

The only thing that scares me about Curtis Axel is that HHH likes him, which means he might continue to be on my TV for the next few months. However, I will admit I like sarcastically praising him. :axel


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Curtis Axel - One Scary Bastard*

I've yet to see Axel cut a promo that he hasn't botched in some way. He somehow manages to fit at least one botch into even the shortest of promos, whether it's stumbling on his words, using incorrect terminology, talking complete gibberish like in the OP or something ridiculous like pointing at the announcers instead of Heyman tonight on Smackdown.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Curtis Axel - One Scary Bastard*

You know you lack everything when even :heyman3 can't help you.


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: Curtis Axel - One Scary Bastard*

Fear AXEL!


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Curtis Axel - One Scary Bastard*

Brock did give Punk a _job_


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Curtis Axel - One Scary Bastard*

HE HAS ARRIVED HAHAHA :axel


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Curtis Axel - One Scary Bastard*

Here's your winner and NUUUUUUUU WWE Champion, that scary bastard!!!! CURTIS AXEL!!!!!


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Curtis Axel - One Scary Bastard*






Now this was scary.... scary awful.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Curtis Axel - One Scary Bastard*

There's nothing scary or interesting about Curtis Axel. It's a shame they had Paul E waste his time on him when he could have used his time to elevate someone with actual talent. It's funny how people on this forum were so mad that he wasn't getting pushed a couple years ago.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Curtis Axel - One Scary Bastard*

:axel Curtis Axel for president!bama


----------



## -AJ- (Aug 15, 2013)

*Re: Curtis Axel - One Scary Bastard*

I like to think part of the reason Heyman was paired with Axel was so he didn't have to talk. I thought Heyman's promo more than got the point across on Smackdown. Axel chiming in didn't help him or the match with Punk.


----------



## BigDLangston (May 22, 2013)

*Re: Curtis Axel - One Scary Bastard*

No way that guy can be related to Mr. Perfect.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Curtis Axel - One Scary Bastard*

His push scares me, I'm afraid he might end up WWE Champion.


----------



## KurtAngle26 (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: Curtis Axel - One Scary Bastard*



Slowhand said:


> His push scares me, I'm afraid he might end up WWE Champion.


:HHH2 Maybe he will?


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Curtis Axel - One Scary Bastard*



KurtAngle26 said:


> :HHH2 Maybe he will?


it would surely be a shame... if someone... buried him? :HHH2


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Curtis Axel - One Scary Bastard*

He's the BFG of the PHGs :axel


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Repackage him as "Average Joe" Hennig and have him talk on the mic about averge people like him. That would be really scary, man.


----------



## kaiho (May 29, 2010)

*Re: Curtis Axel - One Scary Bastard*



lukas989 said:


> Imagine...you're CM Punk and you're told by Curtis Axel, 'Im going to finish the job that Brock Lesnar gave you.' I have no idea what that means, but by fuck I'd be shitting my pants.


i was laughing my ass off when i heard him say that. Man ... he cannot put together two correct sentences. THIS is scary.

i still cannot believe he is the son of Mr Perfect. :shocked:


----------



## TheMessenger921 (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Curtis Axel - One Scary Bastard*



x78 said:


> I've yet to see Axel cut a promo that he hasn't botched in some way. He somehow manages to fit at least one botch into even the shortest of promos, whether it's stumbling on his words, using incorrect terminology, talking complete gibberish like in the OP or something ridiculous like pointing at the announcers instead of Heyman tonight on Smackdown.


I KNEW IT :clap. I was so confused when he was pointing at thin air instead of Heyman. 

The guy is a trainwreck in promos. I could sort of tell while Heyman was putting him over on Friday, Curtis looking nervous, face twitching, and looking all jumpy. The moment his time on the mic came, sounding really nervous and again the stupid face twitching -_-


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: Curtis Axel - One Scary Bastard*



BigDLangston said:


> No way that guy can be related to Mr. Perfect.


Confirmed: Mrs. Perfect was sleeping around...


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Curtis Axel - One Scary Bastard*

:lmao I literally cried "Wtf is he saying" when I heard that. Axel is so ridiculously bad on the mic, he'd be better suited to have "Mr Excitement" John Laurinaitis as his manager. Not Heyman.


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Curtis Axel - One Scary Bastard*

It's really a shame. His father was so good, and he's a total bore.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Curtis Axel - One Scary Bastard*

CURTIS AXEL IS TODAY'S BRADEN WALKER :lol


----------



## yesicanseeyou (Aug 25, 2013)

Geeee said:


> Confirmed: Mrs. Perfect was sleeping around...


Ha ha, definitely imperfect this guy is


----------



## CastielIsGod (Jun 15, 2013)

*Curtis Axel does it again*

Another horrible performance by Axel, this it was even more cringe worthy than the genesis promo, just get this guy off of Heyman already.


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

He...Pauses..worse than............. Randy Orton


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

I was dying when he said "you know punk can't out wrestle me" :lmao


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

Curtis Axel sucks and has no charisma.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

He lack charisma massively.

His acting comes across like a 14 year old school kid trying miserably to act and i'm sure Heyman knows it deep inside.


Bland, generic, underwhelming and forgettable.

So lucky to be in the same ring with CM Punk because he doesn't deserve it.

Been a good off screen training buddy for The Rock is not enough be feuding with the longest WWE champion in 25 years.


----------



## Chuckman66 (May 30, 2005)

Axel is definitely not "perfect"


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Just saying I prefer his promos than watching him wrestle, at least hes so bad at the mic you can laugh at him, his ring work so average that I almost sleep.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

he got a segment that Punk was in "boring" chants. When was the last time that happened, again? THAT'S how bad he is.


----------



## rodgersv (Feb 14, 2008)

"I'm the Intercontenental Champion he's the Paul Heyman!, Learn your lesson". Lmfao


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Deptford said:


> he got a segment that Punk was in "boring" chants. When was the last time that happened, again? THAT'S how bad he is.




They were walrus chants.


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

Weak sauce that he didn't sell the kick to the head long enough. Even Cena knows to sell that move like it was Big Show's WMD.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

I think I prefer Bo Dallas to Axel.

Kill me now.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

axel is the face of the wwe


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

They need to replace Axel with AJ for Heyman. And I ain't kidding either. If Axel lives to be a 155 years old he'll never even remotely come close to cutting a promo the way she did tonight. She much more closely resembles something to do with Heyman than he ever will.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

"What happened next, is something CM Punk... will never forget."


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

My favorite part was when he was talking to Heyman backstage and said something about count out before he even mentioned pinning Punk. :lmao


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

I would ask "why does this geek have the IC Title?". But I decide not to because it's ALWAYS losers & geeks who have that belt. They should just drop the midcard titles completely like they did in 2002.


----------



## papercuts_hurt (Mar 21, 2013)

Well I don't think anything will ever be as embarrassing as the Genesis of McGillicutty promo, which is just fucking hilarious. But yeah he sucks on the mic still. Def solid in the ring though.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Imagine how much better this feud would be if Barrett was Heyman's muscle instead.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

x78 said:


> "What happened next, is something CM Punk... will never forget."


The worst thing ever.. How can you not summon up more than half a sentence about a segment you were just involved in for 15+ minutes? :argh:


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Axel would be much more interesting if he just shouted like a goon the whole time and didn't have to speak.

His fucking shouts :lol


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Imagine how much better this feud would be if Barrett was Heyman's muscle instead.


Infinitely. He would have fit Heyman SO WELL it's agonizing even thinking about the missed opportunity. Barrett would've actually gotten over too. ARGH!

I feel like they're torturing us. I'd have taken DiBiase Jr over this hack.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

His voice is funny. Makes me laugh every time he speaks. :lol


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

An admin hit the nail on the head with a comment in the Raw thread.

How is he the son of Mr Perfect?. You would think his child hood was living and breathing wrestling, how did he manage to not soak up any psychology, presence, delivery etc etc etc while his Dad was surrounded by Flair, Heenan, Rude and an endless list of the greats.

Baffling.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Deptford said:


> The worst thing ever.. How can you not summon up more than half a sentence about a segment you were just involved in for 15+ minutes? :argh:


I loved the awkward couple of seconds afterwards while Renee and Heyman were trying to figure out if that was really all he was going to say. Then he got into the back seat of the car despite being the only passenger, and drove away wearing nothing but a pair of briefs :lol


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

He hung around Brock too long and adopted his mic skillz without his size and presence.


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

I laughed when he got into the car with Heyman in his wrestling trunks.


----------



## CastielIsGod (Jun 15, 2013)

Every time i see Axel on the mic, i instantly get reminded of this:


----------



## bipartisan101 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hey you know what I noticed? If you stop complaining long enough about Axel, its actually an enjoyable feud. But I forgot, the IWC doesn't stop complaining for anything.....Sure Axel's charisma is terrible, but thats why he has Heyman. This feud is GOLD right now, and the people who are too busy being caught up by Axel are missing what its all about: CM Punk and Heyman in a blistering feud that actually HAS been entertaining thus far.


----------



## CastielIsGod (Jun 15, 2013)

bipartisan101 said:


> Hey you know what I noticed? If you stop complaining long enough about Axel, its actually an enjoyable feud. But I forgot, the IWC doesn't stop complaining for anything.....Sure Axel's charisma is terrible, but thats why he has Heyman. This feud is GOLD right now, and the people who are too busy being caught up by Axel are missing what its all about: CM Punk and Heyman in a blistering feud that actually HAS been entertaining thus far.


I'm not saying i don't like the feud, but Axel's performance on the mic is just abysmal.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

I thought it was great. His character comes off as a naive pawn in Heman's schemes.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

You know I tried liking Axel when he first debut but I just can't. He is legit boring and has less charisma than Del Rio. But at least Del Rio makes up for it in the ring and puts on great matches but Axel's match with Punk wasn't good at all. Even Heyman has a better in ring presence than he does.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Does anybody else laugh whenever he tries to trash talk?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I dunno...I think Axel gets a bad rap. I don't think he's nearly as bad as others claim. He's not really memorable, but he's not Khali levels of terrible or anything. I'd say he's just kinda there.

Plus, he can speak fluent English, which puts him way above Del Rio in my books.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

CastielIsGod said:


> Every time i see Axel on the mic, i instantly get reminded of this:


Oh come on, he's not Jumping Jeff Farmer bad...

Nothing Axel has said (in this run) has been as awful as YUP! The Genesis promo, I'll give you, but in the past couple of months, no way.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Perfect botching.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

TEHCOCK said:


> Does anybody else laugh whenever he tries to trash talk?


I did chuckle at his rant towards Punk tonight on RAW, but like KO Bossy and others here have said, Axel's a decent talent overall that gets way too much flak. Heyman's there to ease his weak mic skills and lack of heat generation, but in time, I'm fairly confident that Axel will be able to learn while in Heyman's presence and ultimately improve.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Nothing, and I repeat, NOTHING Joe Henning has done in the WWE has been as painful to sit through as this.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> Nothing, and I repeat, NOTHING Joe Henning has done in the WWE has been as painful to sit through as this.


The Miz kind of redeemed himself though.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Vyer said:


> The Miz kind of redeemed himself though.


So his best is better than Joe Henning's best, and his worst is worse than Joe Henning's worst. What's your point? Nothing he's done in WWE has been even remotely as bad as that Miz promo.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> So his best is better than Joe Henning's best, and his worst is worse than Joe Henning's worst. What's your point? Nothing he's done in WWE has been even remotely as bad as that Miz promo.


I guess my point is people will forgive you if you can make yourself better. If you can't then people will continue to focus on the bad....at least that is what I think.


----------



## wwe4universe (Aug 12, 2013)

werent the iwc behind this guy couple months ago when he redebuted? Time flys doesnt it.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

They are wasting a Punk PPV appearance on this crappy guy. Axel is indeedd the shits.


----------



## E N F O R C E R (Nov 4, 2012)

I actually don't mind the dude, but he was absolutely terrible on RAW


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

wwe4universe said:


> werent the iwc behind this guy couple months ago when he redebuted? Time flys doesnt it.


Absolutely not. The majority of the forums have disliked him from the start.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

wwe4universe said:


> werent the iwc behind this guy couple months ago when he redebuted? Time flys doesnt it.


IWC was expecting Cesaro..that was WTF moment and IWC shit on it.


----------



## TheMessenger921 (Aug 2, 2011)

Damn. You guys make it sound as if its all bad. :lmao:lmao

Sounds way too hilarious. Anyone got a link to that promo?


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

Maybe the constant promo botches are part of his gimmick. He'll eventually come to the realization that he isn't as good as his father and eventually go on a path of redemption to become the greatest mic worker of all time.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

His promos still need work but he's well above average in ring. I thought it was a fantastic part of the show and Axel's presence and participation certainly didn't diminish it.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Punk and Heyman are so fucking superb in what they do and this feud reflects that but damn it Curtis Axel is horrible and is dragging it a bit.

As I said in the chatbox tonight, I really tried giving Axel a chance. Even when people wrote him off winning the IC championship, I was willing to give him more time to prove himself but tonight made me realize that Axel is one of the most boring and uncharismatic wrestlers I have seen in a long while. He is so uncomfortable and bad on the mic, his in ring skills are average AT BEST, and he has no presence, character, or aura about him to connect to people. Barrett or even an NXT guy would have clearly been a better choice.

Get the IC championship off him, break him Heyman, and send him back to NXT limbo. He's not TV ready. STILL.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Well he's clearly not........ 











....perfect*


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

unk2


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

I just can't take him seriously no matter what! He's soo out of place in this feud with Punk/Heyman. Unlike Brock he's not threatening in the slightest.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

Thank God he has Paul Heyman.


----------



## DinoBravo87 (Aug 16, 2010)

It wasn't that bad. I thought it was his best performance to date. It's funny how the IWC craps all over this guys mic skills, yet they cream themselves just thinking about a Cesaro push. Talk about a guy who has no mic skills, and is bland as they come. Funny how the IWC picks and chooses. Mostly they choose indy guys because it's the "cool" thing to do.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Ted DiBiase is leaving but this guy is staying?


----------



## AG. (Jul 29, 2013)

I laugh everytime he tries to say something haha


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Ted DiBiase is leaving but this guy is staying?


not for long.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

I feel bad for Axel. I know he's a good kid in real life, but his performance is sub-par in both wrestling and mic departments.

Oh well, TNA is always hiring...


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Yeah I like Axel, but he was just atrocious tonight.

They should never have had him in this thing with Heyman/Punk IMO.


----------



## mewalke1 (Apr 8, 2013)

CastielIsGod said:


> Every time i see Axel on the mic, i instantly get reminded of this:


:lmao thats more like Ryback


----------



## mewalke1 (Apr 8, 2013)

Xapury said:


> Perfect botching.


Wow axel really does look like his dad


----------



## hitmanclarke (Apr 12, 2013)

I love how you guys want more young talent pushed, but once they push a young talent you shit all over them and complain about every flaw they may have.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

hitmanclarke said:


> I love how you guys want more young talent pushed, but once they push a young talent you shit all over them and complain about every flaw they may have.


*But all he has is flaws. There's not one positive to this guy.... not a single one. *


----------



## hitmanclarke (Apr 12, 2013)

Hit-Girl said:


> *But all he has is flaws. There's not one positive to this guy.... not a single one. *


He has a good look and is decent in the ring. Give him a chance.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

hitmanclarke said:


> He has a good look and is decent in the ring. Give him a chance.


*Not impressed with either of those. How many chances should I give him? One bad performance after the other deserves yet another chance? When does it end?*


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> *So his best is better than Joe Henning's best, and his worst is worse than Joe Henning's worst.* What's your point? Nothing he's done in WWE has been even remotely as bad as that Miz promo.


Wow... I am actually appalled at how ridiculously broken this argument is, that's just unbelievable.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Xapury said:


> Perfect botching.


You see stuff like this, then you see what WWE has become today.

Where has it gone..


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

hitmanclarke said:


> I love how you guys want more young talent pushed, but once they push a young talent you shit all over them and complain about every flaw they may have.


Axel isn't a young talent, he's older than Randy Orton, Daniel Bryan, The Miz, Ryback, Kofi, Sandow, Swagger, Barrett, he's 6 years older than Cody Rhodes and every member of The Shield and almost 8 years older than Bray Wyatt.


----------



## lhama (Jan 3, 2008)

Everyone defending Axel should be forced to watch the Genesis promo again and again, Clockwork Orange style. Axel sucks at everything, and not even the Heyman hyperbole can change that. Get the title off him and get him off TV, asafp.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Imagine how much better this feud would be if Barrett was Heyman's muscle instead.


Yeah, makes me sad too.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

hitmanclarke said:


> He has a good look and is decent in the ring. Give him a chance.


A good look? He looks like your avatar with a beard. Unless you consider that a good look. 
Hey maybe that kid is Curtis Axel after all, marking out for the Ultimate Warrior at Wrestlemania 12.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

I can't stand the guy, the only thing I liked about him was seeing him hit the Perfectplex, but since he has apparently changed to his 3rd finisher (Maybe 4th?) already you don't see it anymore. It makes me mad that guys like this who have no business being put with a legend like Heyman are there over guys like Cesaro who is better in almost every way


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

I had hope for him, but he is horrendous there is no hope for him and what's even worse is they picked him over so many other talents to be the "new Paul Heyman" guy.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Curtis Axel is all kinds of terrible.


----------



## CM BORK (Aug 16, 2013)

I'd rather watch the fat guy from the front row feud with CM Punk. 100% serious.

Curtis Axel is possibly to most undeserving champion/pushed pro-wrestler in the history of the company.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

CastielIsGod said:


> Every time i see Axel on the mic, i instantly get reminded of this:




:lmao :lmao


Oh you've made me....Mad now :lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

It's hilarious that they thought they could take genesis and give him Heyman, a title and his family name and we'd magically give a fuck about him.

There's no difference between Genesis and CA. None. The IC title gets Madusa'd every second he has it



wwe4universe said:


> werent the iwc behind this guy couple months ago when he redebuted? Time flys doesnt it.


Don't include me in that. I was calling him CAW from him jump

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Yeah he really has no character. Just a generic guy having Heyman as a manager. Spot could be given to anyone else.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

His promos are good times tho haha


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

hitmanclarke said:


> I love how you guys want more young talent pushed, but once they push a young talent you shit all over them and complain about every flaw they may have.


Key word being talent. OK he's decent in the ring... and?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

Doc said:


> I think I prefer Bo Dallas to Axel.
> 
> Kill me now.


You are expelled from IWC 
Jk, now everybody loves to hate Bo Dallas since he is a heel.
Give Axel guy more chance, he will get there.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

To be honest I'm sick of Axel, also Heyman is much better siding with Lesnar. Axel and Heyman just don't go well together.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

x78 said:


> I loved the awkward couple of seconds afterwards while Renee and Heyman were trying to figure out if that was really all he was going to say. Then he got into the back seat of the car despite being the only passenger, and drove away wearing nothing but a pair of briefs :lol


:lmao I said outloud after Axel got into the car " That's what he's wearing?"


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

hitmanclarke said:


> He has a good look and is decent in the ring. Give him a chance.


Chances are for NXT.

This is Monday Night Raw.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Nothing is more cringeworthy than the Genesis promo, although Eli's moustache promo is up there. Axel is pretty mediocre overall though.


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

CastielIsGod said:


> Every time i see Axel on the mic, i instantly get reminded of this:


jumping jeff farmer vs the streak wm 30, book it vince


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

Mic skills are the only thing that's holding him back. Unfortunately though, I don't think he'll be able to improve in that area. He's been teamed up with Heyman for months now and he still can't cut a decent promo.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

wait, what the fuck is wrong with some people here? Saying in one breath that the guy can't talk, but in the same fucking psot saying to move him away from being with Heyman?

HELLO, DO YOU GUYS KNOW WHAT HEYMAN DOES BEST?


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

KO Bossy said:


> Nothing, and I repeat, NOTHING Joe Henning has done in the WWE has been as painful to sit through as this.


 The Miz was 25, Curtis Axel is 33. 

I dislike The Miz but in comparison he's the complete package. 

And LOL to the guys saying Axel has got a good look. He's just a cookie cutter drone with the most bland look in the entire roster. 

LOL again, this time to the guys saying he just needs Heyman. the guy lacks charisma, character, personality, a striking in ring style and a good look, not only mic skills. He's just useless and he is being pushed just because he's Mr.Perfect's son, but I couldn't care less.


----------



## Gaston (Aug 3, 2013)

I gave him a chance and he failed me.
I am gonna give him another one to see if he does well in NOC and if he fails again I guess he just isn't as good enough


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

Quoth the Raven said:


> Yeah he really has no character. Just a generic guy having Heyman as a manager. Spot could be given to anyone else.


 This.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

He actually yelled at Punk "I'm the Intercontinental Champion". Punk was WWE Champion for 434 days. Like he gives a rats ass that you have that mid card belt. Axel just sounds awful when he speaks.


----------



## Tanaka vs Awesome (Jul 23, 2013)

I actually think he has charisma and has presence in the ring and in his physical language, the problem is that he's simply an awful talker. I was entertained by him last night even if it's very hard to look bad when you're working in conjunction with a master like Heyman.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

Tanaka vs Awesome said:


> I actually think he has charisma and has presence in the ring *and in his physical language*, the problem is that he's simply an awful talker. I was entertained by him last night even if it's very hard to look bad when you're working in conjunction with a master like Heyman.


 Are you talking about shouting and pretending to be intense? He's awful and massively lame.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Hit-Girl said:


> *But all he has is flaws. There's not one positive to this guy.... not a single one. *


It's not really fair to judge his ring ability on the main roster because of the way he's been booked. He's actually very good in the ring if you were to watch his NXT work as McGillicutty. Not excellent, but good, at least.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I certainly wouldn't give up on him yet, but he's definitely lacking a lot in...everything right now. He just doesn't seem comfortable or natural in doing anything. Part of it is the lack of creative for him, but part of it is him not making any doing anything special with the golden opportunity he's been given. 

But please factor in creative before you trash the guy. He got steamrolled by HHH, feuded with no one afterwards, beat Chris Jericho and Kofi Kingston, and aside from that has been fodder for a Punk vs. Brock feud. Now he's going to job to Punk.


----------



## mr21gf (Apr 12, 2013)

Yeah, Axel is really boring, his wrestling and his promos.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

of all the guys they had on the roster and in development that could've used the rub of being "The New Paul Heyman Guy" and this feud with Punk, why was it Axel?

Cesaro in Axel's role right now would be so much better IMO


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

DinoBravo87 said:


> It wasn't that bad. I thought it was his best performance to date. It's funny how the IWC craps all over this guys mic skills, yet they cream themselves just thinking about a Cesaro push. Talk about a guy who has no mic skills, and is bland as they come. Funny how the IWC picks and chooses. Mostly they choose indy guys because it's the "cool" thing to do.


Cesaro puts on high quality matches


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Barrett would have been the best choice for the next Heyman guy...guy has all the tools, but is missing something to get over that hump and Heyman is the kinda guy that can get him over it...IMO Barrett could be the perfect heel not this schmuck, and what the fuck is up with his hair? Looks like it was comed with a rake.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

Oxitron said:


> It's not really fair to judge his ring ability on the main roster because of the way he's been booked. He's actually very good in the ring if you were to watch his NXT work as McGillicutty. Not excellent, but good, at least.


 Indeed, but being a decent worker doesn't make up lacking any charisma, mic skill, personality, uniqueness, presence and character. He's one of the blandest guy ever and his entire acting is: A) Being Mr.Perfect's son, that means nothing when you look and talk 100% generic and B) Trying to be intense in the ring and failing miserably. 

If being a good wrestler is enough, then give the WWE Championship to Tyson Kidd and the World Heavyweight Championship to Justin Gabriel. But deeply you know the product needs charismatic guys who know how to stand out, and Curtis Axel is not one of them.


----------



## Neil_totally (Jul 31, 2011)

anyone got a link to this promo?


----------



## CastielIsGod (Jun 15, 2013)

Neil_totally said:


> anyone got a link to this promo?


I've been trying to find it on youtube but with no luck so far...
I can get it from other website though, ill post a link here.


----------



## CastielIsGod (Jun 15, 2013)

http://www.putlocker.com/file/9170F283B2396D4B
Here it is on putlocker, click continue as free user and skip to the 3:50 mark.


----------



## The German Suplex (Aug 20, 2011)

CastielIsGod said:


> Every time i see Axel on the mic, i instantly get reminded of this:


----------



## CastielIsGod (Jun 15, 2013)

The German Suplex said:


>


That's the reason i found that promo in the first place xD


----------



## Western Illinois (Apr 11, 2013)

Punk has made Curtis Axel look like shit (kayfabe wise). Not saying Punk is pulling strings or is trying to sabotage Axel but it's just the situation and the reality of where these two characters are. Axel gets outshined by Punk twice and both times while Punk was injured and the latest when Punk was handcuffed. When Punk gets his win (presumably) at NoC, where does Axel go? Are they going to detach Axel from Heyman? Does Heyman get a new client to replace Axel? Maybe a double turn at NoC where Punk-Heyman reunite? (That seems unlikely given the current lack of depth in WWE)


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Axel is the perfect definition of a generic wrestler with awful mic skills. I feel the only reason he's still around is because of who his father was. Now I have no issue with nepotism as long as the person has solid skills to back it up & Axel doesn't. The first time around, he was with Nexus. Then he became Michael McGillicutty & that didn't work out. After that, he gets repackaged as Axel & this isn't working out either. He just doesn't have what it takes.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Western Illinois said:


> Punk has made Curtis Axel look like shit (kayfabe wise). Not saying Punk is pulling strings or is trying to sabotage Axel but it's just the situation and the reality of where these two characters are. Axel gets outshined by Punk twice and both times while Punk was injured and the latest when Punk was handcuffed. When Punk gets his win (presumably) at NoC, where does Axel go? Are they going to detach Axel from Heyman? Does Heyman get a new client to replace Axel? Maybe a double turn at NoC where Punk-Heyman reunite? (That seems unlikely given the current lack of depth in WWE)


I'd say Mr. "I HAVE ARRIIIIVVVEEDDD HA HA HAH HA HAH AH HA" Axel aka More-Perfect-Than-Perfect Joe Hennig does a good job of making himself look like shit already. Heyman and Punk probably lament the fact that HHH loves Axel so much that he has to be placed directly in the center of this feud.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

i'm just not a fan, it's not only his bad mic work but his body looks weird. he has tiny shoulders and that scar is just awful.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

He looks particularly bad surrounded by Punk and Heyman.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

I'm hearing from many of you how either Cesaro or Barrett would be better in Axel's place.

But you know who would REALLY be better in Axel's place : 

RYBACK.

The BIG GUY.


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Curtis Axel - One Scary Bastard*

Can't believe how awful this guy is considering who's his father.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Curtis Axel - One Scary Bastard*

Yeah,

Curtis Axel is doing a great job with Heyman as an extra in this INSANELY heated feud. The heat Heyman has at the moment will rub off on Axel and he'll be an upper midcard heel for a while. 

Fair play, imo they are making it work.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Curtis Axel - One Scary Bastard*

They need to put Axel in the main event on Saturday night Velocity! oh wait. Nope. Fire his ass.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Curtis Axel - One Scary Bastard*

Yeah meng... that Curtis Axel ....









But really...who?









Oh. OK meng.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Curtis Axel - One Scary Bastard*



lukas989 said:


> Imagine...you're CM Punk and you're told by Curtis Axel, 'Im going to finish the job that Brock Lesnar gave you.' I have no idea what that means, but by fuck I'd be shitting my pants.


I can't believe you actually like Curtis Axel.:|


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Curtis Axel - One Scary Bastard*

You funny.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

*Re: Curtis Axel - One Scary Bastard*

Axel is extremely shitty. Even if he has Heyman at his side, it doesn't matter, because the mic skills is not his only problem. He has no charisma, no presence and no personality. He's complete garbage; one of the blandest wrestlers ever.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Curtis Axel - One Scary Bastard*

I was shaking in my boots when he said those things. Punk better watch out because Axel will be taking his spot in the company at this rate.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Curtis Axel - One Scary Bastard*

*He's so scary even the fans stay away.









*


----------



## papercuts_hurt (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: Curtis Axel - One Scary Bastard*



Three Dog said:


> Now this was scary.... scary awful.


I just love this promo so much. That it manages to be as awful as it is within a mere 20 seconds or so is inspiring. It seems he had one thing to say and still somehow forgot it, leading to the hilarious stalling tactics, all while managing to keep this angry-constipated straight face...honestly I wish all his promos were like this, his non-flubbed promos are just so fuckin dull.

Overall though I don't mind him so much, in part because he's good in ring and has some cool moves (northern lariat, quick backdrop, mcgillicutter), and in part because that Genesis promo will always hold such a special place in my heart.


----------



## 619Animal (Oct 20, 2007)

*Why is Curtis Axel the IC Champion?*

I tried to give Axel a chance but he just isn't doing it for me, he's not good enough to be the Intercontinental Champion at all. He's weighed the championship down with his horrid mic skills, non-existant charisma, lacks stage presence, and his average ring skills. Maybe i'm just spoiled to strong IC Champions and I can't accept this guy as a champion. Even with his association with Paul Heyman, Heyman himself can't save this guy from his mediocrity. I think its time WWE pulls the plug on Curtis Axel and let this imperfect wrestler go further down the card to lower carder please.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Why is Curtis Axel the IC Champion?*

Fandango's concussion right before Payback.


----------



## Cardiac Crusher (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: Why is Curtis Axel the IC Champion?*

His ring skills aren't average but yeah his mic skills suck but he is getting a bit better.


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Why is Curtis Axel the IC Champion?*

They need a new IC Champion.


----------



## 619Animal (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Why is Curtis Axel the IC Champion?*



Cardiac Crusher said:


> His ring skills aren't average but yeah his mic skills suck but he is getting a bit better.


 His ring skills aren't nothing to discuss with your friends though is it? I'm used to midcard guys with strong ring skills, take Tajiri for example the guy compelled me through his matches. Axel doesn't do it for me. I just rather watch better wrestlers with more wrestling attributes.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: Why is Curtis Axel the IC Champion?*



Ray Donovan said:


> Fandango's concussion right before Payback.


This.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Why is Curtis Axel the IC Champion?*

Because they think the championship will make him and elevate him. That is so not the case. I'm pretty much begging for Punk to take the title.


----------



## 619Animal (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Why is Curtis Axel the IC Champion?*



Headliner said:


> Because they think the championship will make him and elevate him. That is so not the case. I'm pretty much begging for Punk to take the title.


 Exactly, I want Punk to win the title, and cut a strong promo putting it over and making the IC title mean something. Some people were against the idea because Punk being a former World/WWE Champion but its not like Punk will never get another World title, why not let Punk do something meaningful and honorable in the meantime and restore the prestige of the title?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Why is Curtis Axel the IC Champion?*

The better question is "Why is Curtis Axel in the WWE?

This scrub is not even worth TNA's time let alone the WWE'd time.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*He's 3 months into his run, the IWC is VERY harsh on him. This seems to be the popular band-waggon to jump on atm.*


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Holy shit this may have just became my new favourite thread and it's really hard to top The Shield Discussion threads. 

I just do not get it with this guy. Sometimes I can't even make it passed his awful tan. He glows more than his championship title.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

:lmao at the new thread title :lmao


----------



## Kassimo (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: Curtis Axel - One Scary Bastard*

Why do they let him talk? Heyman is there for that... I don't get it, Axel is fine if he does not talk.


----------



## Kaban (Jun 28, 2011)

I am just patiently waiting until they remove this axle goof off of my screen. It must have been some sort of inside joke when they put him together with Heyman and gave him the push.

The most generic kunt on the roster.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Lovin' the new thread title. :lol



just1988 said:


> *He's 3 months into his run, the IWC is VERY harsh on him. This seems to be the popular band-waggon to jump on atm.*


I see this excuse come up from time to time, but how much longer should we give him? 6 months? A year? I don't even think he'll be around in six months to a year. Once he loses the IC title, he'll get Tensai'd and be reduced to a comedy jobber on Superstars or something.

And one reason why everyone(including myself) are so hard on him is what separates Curtis Axel from Michael McGillicutty? Nothing, he's the same exact bland guy he was in the New Nexus, besides having a new name and new manager now. Look at Bray Wyatt. He's light years different from Husky Harris, while Axel hasn't evolved at all, and is only getting pushed because of who his dad was.


----------



## Neil_totally (Jul 31, 2011)

Anyone got a link to the Axel/Heyman interview from after the Punk match? The one by the car...?


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

Axel is not


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

:lmao at the thread title.

I don't think I've come across any Curtis Axel fans on the internet.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

Now this is more like it.


----------



## Neil_totally (Jul 31, 2011)

CastielIsGod said:


> http://www.putlocker.com/file/9170F283B2396D4B
> Here it is on putlocker, click continue as free user and skip to the 3:50 mark.


Thanks man! Any chance you know where I can find the other promo from the night, the one from after the match?


----------



## CM BORK (Aug 16, 2013)

How will WWE judge that Axel is a failure and no one wants him?

He'll get high ratings/buys because he's feuding with CM PUNK.
He doesn't have any merch so can't judge him by that.
If he gets boos = Win.
If he gets cheers = Win.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

CM BORK said:


> How will WWE judge that Axel is a failure and no one wants him?
> 
> He'll get high ratings/buys because he's feuding with CM PUNK.
> He doesn't have any merch so can't judge him by that.
> ...


This is scarily true wow hahahaha.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

just1988 said:


> *He's 3 months into his run, the IWC is VERY harsh on him. This seems to be the popular band-waggon to jump on atm.*


Huh? He's been on the main roster for almost 3 years.


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

I AM THE INTERCONTENENTAL CHAMPION!!!
AND HE IS THE PAUL HEYMAN!!!!!!
:lmao :lmao when i first heard that live I literally laughed so loud it startled my girlfriend on the couch hahaha

as bad as axel is at most things he acutally isnt the worst IC champ of all time ( though IMO he shouldnt have been Champ to begin with but when you are related to Mr.Perfect...)








As i said not the worst ever.... but Axel is still pretty bad


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

Three Dog said:


> I AM THE INTERCONTENENTAL CHAMPION!!!
> AND HE IS THE PAUL HEYMAN!!!!!!
> :lmao :lmao when i first heard that live I literally laughed so loud it startled my girlfriend on the couch hahaha


Axel was at this moment


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

now now gentlemen, Curtis Axel has a lot of value, he's very good in the ring and every time he talks it's so bad it's good.


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

We want new stars! We want change!

Wait, WWE, what are you doing? No one touches our precious CM Punk!

We take it back!


----------



## Tanaka vs Awesome (Jul 23, 2013)

First time I used the rate thread button just to say this is a terrible thread. He's only bad at talking and he's good to great at everything else. He'll shut all you haters mouths in the not so distant future. I'm a hundred percent certain of it.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

He is definately not Curtis Ax-cellent, in the ring nor on the mic. He should just have a Paul Bunyan gimmick.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

See now when I stated earlier this week that Axel is more boring than Del Rio, people jumped all over me. Del Rio's character may suck ass and he might not have much charisma but he can put on one hell of a match! I can sit down and thoroughly enjoy a Del Rio match with no problem. Axel on the other hand is bland as hell in the ring, his mic skills are cringeworthy and he isn't even easy on the eyes to make up for it. I like hearing this theme song however and seeing Heyman at ringside selling the match with his facial expressions.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

x78 said:


> Huh? He's been on the main roster for almost 3 years.


 He meant under his current run as Axel.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Tanaka vs Awesome said:


> First time I used the rate thread button just to say this is a terrible thread. He's only bad at talking and he's good to great at everything else. He'll shut all you haters mouths in the not so distant future. I'm a hundred percent certain of it.


-Terrible on the mic
-Terrible presence
-Terrible *NO* charisma

He's decent in the ring but he doesn't do anything in the ring to make you interested in him. And part of that is due to him having no charisma.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

-Complain that you want new stars.
-Bitch when WWE attempts to build new stars.
-Repeat

Give the guy a fucking chance, people.

I'm no fan of him by any means, but this hate is far too much. He's not THAT bad.


----------



## CM BORK (Aug 16, 2013)

He's the most undeserving of his spot in the history of pro-wrestling.

Not in his wildest dreams should he have been feuding with CM Punk, be a 'Paul Heyman Guy' and the Intercontinental Champion. 

WWE will look back on this as a huge, EPIC blunder on their behalf. Their ego is far too big to admit their mistake and pull the plug on this waste of space.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

So wait, the AJ hate thread in the general discussion section gets closed and the OP is called a troll, but its alright to have a Curtis Axel is shit thread.

I see about a million times more use in Axel than AJ. Mostly because you can incorporate Axel into other feuds that go somewhere whereas AJ, the mere fact that she's a diva makes everything a waste of time because it will go NOWHERE.

Stupid thread. The hypocrisy on this site amazes me still. Remember when Bryan debuted and his mic skills sucked? Everyone kept saying "he'll get better, he'll get better!" We waited for 3 years and they finally did. Where's that kind of leeway for Joe Henning? People's attitudes are like "oh he sucks already, fuck him. He'll never improve." I always hear that numerous different stars suck in ring, but unlike Axel, they're given a chance to improve. And charisma...I see people actually try to defend Del Rio for having it, but no one defends Axel. "He's a charisma vacuum, blah blah blah." Take your own advice and just wait for the fucking guy to get better. You have no problem doing that for the people you actually like, but with Axel, all bets are off.

For example, I remember Pyro used to hate Husky Harris. Well, he improved drastically and now he loves Bray Wyatt. Why can't Axel get better? People refuse to give the guy a chance to improve. He's been on the roster as this new character for what...3 months? Maybe 3.5? Its a little unfair to count the Nexus days since everyone sucked back then. Still, you people and your double standards...ridiculous.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

CM BORK said:


> He's the most undeserving of his spot in the history of pro-wrestling.
> 
> Not in his wildest dreams should he have been feuding with CM Punk, be a 'Paul Heyman Guy' and the Intercontinental Champion.
> 
> WWE will look back on this as a huge, EPIC blunder on their behalf. Their ego is far too big to admit their mistake and pull the plug on this waste of space.


Sorry dude, but this comment is just stupid. With ADR on the roster, no one else will ever be able to have the distinction of the most undeserved spot in pro wrestling history.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

^ Axel has been on the roster for roughly the same amount of time as Bryan, and is older than Bryan. Also Bryan's mic skills were nowhere near as bad as Curtis Axel, he was a far superior talent in every single area even when he debuted, and he has massively improved since then while Axel doesn't seem to have improved much if at all.

Why do people want to pretend that Axel is some kind of rookie? He's Michael McGillicutty, he's been on the roster for three years already, the only difference now is that that he has a different name and different music, and Paul Heyman with him. The guy above talks about Wyatt, but Bray Wyatt is a totally different character to Husky Harris and Windham Rotunda is also 8 years younger than Joe Hennig, it's not comparable at all.


----------



## CM BORK (Aug 16, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> Sorry dude, but this comment is just stupid. With ADR on the roster, no one else will ever be able to have the distinction of the most undeserved spot in pro wrestling history.


What's wrong with ADR as WHC on Smackdown? He's better than Curtis Axel at literally everything. 

At least ADR can put on some good matches/feuds. His Ziggler match at Payback and his series with Christian this year have been excellent, despite having little build up to work with.

What has Curtis Axel done to deserve his spot? Or even a job with the WWE?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I remember when Rocky Maivia was shitted on by everybody and getting chants of Rocky sucks and die rocky every single time he made an appearance. And then something clicked and he had a career resurgence in late 1997 when he joined the Nation of Domination.

You have to give these kids a chance. This is his first high profile feud he is having with CM Punk, cut him some slack.


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

I watched Curtis Axel (as Michael McGillicutty) feud with Tyson Kidd on NXT and I developed a positive impression of the guy and it's remained that way for the most part as I was happy for the opportunity he was given as Curtis Axel. As a guy that is supportive of Axel, I have to admit that he's been underwhelming recently. He can go in the ring, but he needs a lot of improvement otherwise. He's not really young in wrestling age, but he's a young performer attempting to mold his character.

As a fan of Axel's, I probably don't have much credibility when I say this, but I think people should give him time. Should he be the IC Champ right now? No. Should he be feuding with CM Punk right now? No, but at a time when most wrestlers are doing squash matches and introductory promos, Axel is aligning with one of the greatest heel managers ever, and wrestling Cena, Triple H, and Punk.

He's been given too much, too soon, but I think the guy has potential. Either way, time will tell.


----------



## Tape Tianlei (Aug 1, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> I remember when Rocky Maivia was shitted on by everybody and getting chants of Rocky sucks and die rocky every single time he made an appearance. And then something clicked and he had a career resurgence in late 1997 when he joined the Nation of Domination.
> 
> You have to give these *kids* a chance. This is his first high profile feud he is having with CM Punk, cut him some slack.


The problem is that Curtis Axel is not a kid. He's 33. In a real sport he would be considered a veteran or be already retired. The Rock was only 25 when he "clicked". 8 years is a big difference.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

x78 said:


> ^ Axel has been on the roster for roughly the same amount of time as Bryan, and is older than Bryan. Also Bryan's mic skills were nowhere near as bad as Curtis Axel, he was a far superior talent in every single area even when he debuted, and he has massively improved since then while Axel doesn't seem to have improved much if at all.
> 
> Why do people want to pretend that Axel is some kind of rookie? He's Michael McGillicutty, he's been on the roster for three years already, the only difference now is that that he has a different name and different music, and Paul Heyman with him. The guy above talks about Wyatt, but Bray Wyatt is a totally different character to Husky Harris and Windham Rotunda is also 8 years younger than Joe Hennig, it's not comparable at all.


Axel=/=McGillicutty. Why do I even have to explain that? Axel=next generation of Mr. Perfect. McGillicutty=random Nexus guy.

He was on board during that shit Nexus angle and got demoted back down to NXT to get better. For like...over 2 years he was gone. He's still very new to the main roster.

What does age have to do with this, by the way? What, you can't give a guy a chance because he's older? Were that the case, we'd have never gotten DDP and that would have been a shame.

My intention isn't to compare Axel to Bryan. Its to prove a point. People are willing to give certain guys a chance, like Bryan, but in the case of a guy like Axel, they write him off immediately. Why? How's that the least bit fair? Why does one warrant special consideration? Why didn't people look at Bryan in 2010, the random generic jobber, and just write him off? Because he's an IWC darling, so people stick with him. Henning isn't, and so when he didn't go supernova right away, they gave up on him and still cling to those stupid ideas. That's a double standard, and its clearly unfair. 



CM BORK said:


> What's wrong with ADR as WHC on Smackdown? He's better than Curtis Axel at literally everything.
> 
> At least ADR can put on some good matches/feuds. His Ziggler match at Payback and his series with Christian this year have been excellent, despite having little build up to work with.
> 
> What has Curtis Axel done to deserve his spot? Or even a job with the WWE?


He's been called up to the main roster for 3 MONTHS. 

And ADR is better than Axel at everything? ADR is one of the worst talkers in wrestling history, and even Axel's Genesis promo isn't as bad as some ADR stuff. I can at least understand Axel without him jabbering in Spanish.

Throw this back at you. What has ADR done to deserve his spot? He's Mexican. That's it. NOTHING ADR has done has warranted a Rumble win, MiTB, 2 WWE titles, 2 WHCs and feuds with every major guy in the company. NOTHING. What has Axel done? Nothing, and that's why he's only IC champion. Now they're trying to elevate him in a feud with Punk. Its called an opportunity, and if it fails, then its less likely to happen again. Everyone has to get it sometime.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

And spare me with the "You guys wanted new guys but then bitch when you get them" excuse. Just because it's a new face doesn't mean the person shouldn't necessarily get the push.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

Finally this thread has come to fruition, I am not bagging on the E, they're overall vastly improving the product, but this big uncharasmatic piece of crap needs to be off my television, away from Punk and away from Heyman, he only brings down this storyline.


----------



## heelguy95 (Aug 15, 2012)

What can I say, he's bland, he's boring, he fucking sucks. The only thing backing him up, or at least he thinks is backing him up is Mr. Perfect, even then nobody would remember because they are distracted of the fact that he is so boring.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> Axel=/=McGillicutty. Why do I even have to explain that? Axel=next generation of Mr. Perfect. McGillicutty=random Nexus guy.


Explain to me the difference between Curtis Axel and McGIllicutty. Yeah, they acknowledge that Axel is the son of Curt Hennig now, I'm not sure if they did before or not. But functionally what difference is there between Axel and McGillicutty? Is he playing a gimmick of any kind, does he have any character traits at all? No, he's just Michael McGillicutty, the wrestler in trunks, except now he's a Paul Heyman guy too. And as far as I can tell that's the only difference from his Nexus days.


> He was on board during that shit Nexus angle and got demoted back down to NXT to get better. For like...over 2 years he was gone. He's still very new to the main roster.


No, he wasn't sent back to NXT, he was working on Superstars, NXT Redemption or whatever and house shows, that isn't the same as being sent back to developmental. In fact he worked a televised Superstars match as McGillicutty about 2 weeks before his debut as Axel. And if he was sent away to improve it obviously didn't do much good since he's come back as the exact same boring guy he was before, the same guy that was publicly denounced as being void of entertainment or charisma by Jerry Lawler on Raw but he's now getting a push.


> What does age have to do with this, by the way? What, you can't give a guy a chance because he's older? Were that the case, we'd have never gotten DDP and that would have been a shame.


It doesn't have anything to do with it other than the fact that people talk about Axel like he's 'young talent', or some kind of rookie with a long future when in reality he's older than ten-time World Champion Randy Orton. More importantly, he hasn't shown any signs of improvement in the 3+ years that he's been on TV. And at 33 years old, it's unlikely that the guy is going to show massive improvement in his abilities. Maybe he will, maybe inside he's the most charismatic guy on the roster but you can't just use that excuse for every shitty uncharismatic wrestler. Much more likely is that he just sucks.


> My intention isn't to compare Axel to Bryan. Its to prove a point. People are willing to give certain guys a chance, like Bryan, but in the case of a guy like Axel, they write him off immediately. Why? How's that the least bit fair? Why does one warrant special consideration? Why didn't people look at Bryan in 2010, the random generic jobber, and just write him off? Because he's an IWC darling, so people stick with him. Henning isn't, and so when he didn't go supernova right away, they gave up on him and still cling to those stupid ideas. That's a double standard, and its clearly unfair.


Axel has been given a chance, he has sucked over and over again. I wasn't watching in 2010 when Bryan made his debut but I can't remember him ever being especially bad on the mic. The fact that Bryan was popular and even had people chanting his name before his debut suggests that he had at least shown talent at some point in the past. Axel has never shown himself to be anything other than bad, he seemingly has no qualities other than being a fairly competent if unremarkable wrestler and his lack of charisma is approaching a John Laurinaitis level of being so bad that it's funny. TBH they could probably run with that and turn him into an entertaining character, repackage him as 'Mr Imperfect' and have him attempt to perform stunts like his father but screw them up or something like that. But nobody is going to buy him in a serious role in high-profile feuds because he just isn't very good.

TBH I don't actually mind Axel as Heyman's mindless drone and who knows, maybe he will turn things round, maybe he'll become 'The Curt' and turn into one of the most entertaining guys on the roster, in which case he'll probably get praised. But when a guy who appears to have very little talent is given a championship and a high-profile feud based seemingly on his last name alone then it's not surprising that people are quick to point out his failings.


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

Axel > Punk... Axel will defeat the streak, he will take the wimmin', he will be... your champion.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

ScottishJobber said:


>


Jabroni :lmao


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

lol @ this thread

Can hate Curtis Axel all you want, but there is worse talent on the roster. Far from the biggest problem going. not even a problem, tbh.


----------



## CM BORK (Aug 16, 2013)

Freeloader said:


> lol @ this thread
> 
> Can hate Curtis Axel all you want, but there is worse talent on the roster. Far from the biggest problem going. not even a problem, tbh.


Yes he is the biggest problem. The difference is the worser talent (Khali and Hornswoggle) are not on our TV.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

x78 said:


> Explain to me the difference between Curtis Axel and McGIllicutty. Yeah, they acknowledge that Axel is the son of Curt Hennig now, I'm not sure if they did before or not. But functionally what difference is there between Axel and McGillicutty? Is he playing a gimmick of any kind, does he have any character traits at all? No, he's just Michael McGillicutty, the wrestler in trunks, except now he's a Paul Heyman guy too. And as far as I can tell that's the only difference from his Nexus days.
> No, he wasn't sent back to NXT, he was working on Superstars, NXT Redemption or whatever and house shows, that isn't the same as being sent back to developmental. In fact he worked a televised Superstars match as McGillicutty about 2 weeks before his debut as Axel. And if he was sent away to improve it obviously didn't do much good since he's come back as the exact same boring guy he was before, the same guy that was publicly denounced as being void of entertainment or charisma by Jerry Lawler on Raw but he's now getting a push.
> It doesn't have anything to do with it other than the fact that people talk about Axel like he's 'young talent', or some kind of rookie with a long future when in reality he's older than ten-time World Champion Randy Orton. More importantly, he hasn't shown any signs of improvement in the 3+ years that he's been on TV. And at 33 years old, it's unlikely that the guy is going to show massive improvement in his abilities. Maybe he will, maybe inside he's the most charismatic guy on the roster but you can't just use that excuse for every shitty uncharismatic wrestler. Much more likely is that he just sucks.
> Axel has been given a chance, he has sucked over and over again. I wasn't watching in 2010 when Bryan made his debut but I can't remember him ever being especially bad on the mic. The fact that Bryan was popular and even had people chanting his name before his debut suggests that he had at least shown talent at some point in the past. Axel has never shown himself to be anything other than bad, he seemingly has no qualities other than being a fairly competent if unremarkable wrestler and his lack of charisma is approaching a John Laurinaitis level of being so bad that it's funny. TBH they could probably run with that and turn him into an entertaining character, repackage him as 'Mr Imperfect' and have him attempt to perform stunts like his father but screw them up or something like that. But nobody is going to buy him in a serious role in high-profile feuds because he just isn't very good.
> ...


Bryan wasn't popular in 2010...dude came out to like...dead silence.

High profile feud? He's Heyman's muscle, the feud itself is Punk vs Heyman featuring Axel. And a championship? The IC title lost its meaning a while ago. If anything, over the past year if you've held a mid card title, it means you job every week.

Again, you still haven't shown me why its OK to stick with a guy like Bryan through thick and thin, but not Axel. Even when he came back and started getting some attention, no one would even give him a chance. All they said was "its McGillicutty, I'm skipping these segments from now on." Give the guy an actual chance and instead of hating him because of who he is, look for some positives. If ADR can get at least a bit of support after 3 years of getting pushed to the moon on the main roster and still not being over, then McGillicutty has earned at least 6 months before people start shitting on him. Not the 6 minutes he actually got from this site.

And for the record, on the subject of booking, if they want to establish Axel as a legit competitor, maybe its not such a great idea to have everyone and their mother kick out of his finisher. You know, the one his dad made famous?


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> Bryan wasn't popular in 2010...dude came out to like...dead silence.
> 
> High profile feud? He's Heyman's muscle, the feud itself is Punk vs Heyman featuring Axel. And a championship? The IC title lost its meaning a while ago. If anything, over the past year if you've held a mid card title, it means you job every week.
> 
> ...


Good point. Axel is one of those guys that are allowed only one chance and considering everyone in Nexus has been repackaged and repushed it's unfair to single him out as the worst....especially considering how many chances Wade Barrett's garbage ass has had and he still has marks on here. 

I'm not an Axel supporter but I'm willing to give dude a chance. His mic skills are bad, but hes a good worker. I just watched his match with Cody on Main Event and its solid stuff, he just needs to develop more personality and not be so stiff verbally.


----------



## CM BORK (Aug 16, 2013)

He'll never get over. Never.

Just counting the weeks until WWE pull the plug and admit their failure.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

CM BORK said:


> He'll never get over. Never.
> 
> Just counting the weeks until WWE pull the plug and admit their failure.


That's funny because I remember hearing some people claim that Bryan would never get over about...2ish years ago. Then they claimed he'd never get popular. Then they claimed he'd never main event. Then they claimed he'd never win the title. Now look where we are.

Only fools say never.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> Bryan wasn't popular in 2010...dude came out to like...dead silence.
> 
> High profile feud? He's Heyman's muscle, the feud itself is Punk vs Heyman featuring Axel. And a championship? The IC title lost its meaning a while ago. If anything, over the past year if you've held a mid card title, it means you job every week.
> 
> ...


I gave the guy a chance. I give everyone a chance. At the moment Axel is shit, if Bryan was as shit as Axel then I'd criticize him too as I'm sure others would. If Bryan botched promo after promo, segment after segment and was as completely devoid of charisma as Axel then I'm sure people would be laughing at him too. The IWC isn't one person, I was pretty indifferent towards Bryan until he won MITB in 2011. But if people supported Bryan then they had probably seen his previous work and knew what he was capable of if used in the right way. If you've seen something amazing from Axel that suggests he's going to be a star then please share it, because the rest of us must have missed it.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Why Barrett isn't in this fuckers position is beyond me.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

He's terrible at promos, just awful. It's why Heyman is there. He was awkward on Raw and it showed. But I think he's a great wrestler. What he lacks from his dad in charisma, he makes up for it in the ring.

I don't think he's shit, he's definite mid-card though.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

He's a pretty good worker, but that's literally as far as it goes. I try to like the guy, and to be honest his segments usually keep me entertained, but that's only because Heyman is always involved in them. But without Paul what does this guy have going for him? Absolutely nothing, and it's not like the two of them are going to be paired up forever.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

obby said:


> Why Barrett isn't in this fuckers position is beyond me.


Probably because he's got that british accent that the WWE just doesn't like, I guess. 

And because he CAN talk for himself and isn't exactly in need of a "mouth-piece".


I think the person who should be in Axel's place is RYBACK. He should just shut the hell up and just look mean and kick ass just like Brock does with Paul Heyman in his corner.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*I gave Axel a chance in the beginning, but he's kind of wearing thin on me. I haven't completely lost hope in the guy, but him on RAW a couple of days ago was hilariously bad. "...He's the Paul Heyman, and you need to learn your lesson!" 
*


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

obby said:


> Why Barrett isn't in this fuckers position is beyond me.


Because hes total shit. That thick horrid accent, his goofy facials, they need to just cut their losses with him. 
Hes surpassed Dolph Ziggler is the amount of times hes been packages And repacked and pushed and he STILL hasn't gotten over.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Anybody remember that retarded chipmunk laugh he did two weeks ago when Heyman told him to go tape up for a fight with Punk? I think that was the straw that broke the camels back for me, anybody that will sit and make that type of noise on national television doesn't deserve much faith.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

jonoaries said:


> Because hes total shit. That thick horrid accent, his goofy facials, they need to just cut their losses with him.
> Hes surpassed Dolph Ziggler is the amount of times hes been packages And repacked and pushed and he STILL hasn't gotten over.


Lol Wade Barrett when he's pushed actually gets over. Ever since he came back from injury, he was never pushed. He was buried for whatever reason.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Neil_totally (Jul 31, 2011)

In my mind, being a 'Heyman Guy' means you're a subversive, different, exciting talent who's most likely an anti-hero of sorts. Being labeled a 'Heyman Guy' as a selling point is meaningless if the character doesn't fit the moniker. Fans of Heyman are, most likely, 'smarks' who love him for ECW and beyond, so the term 'Heyman Guy' holds a lot of weight with the people they're targeting, and the people they're targeting can see there's no weight to this dude. No weight at all. As most people have said, he hasn't been repackaged in anyway to go from Micheal McGillicuty to Curt Axel. Everything about him is the same. It didn't work then, it doesn't work now. 

2nd (3rd?) run on the main roster and there has been no character development or change, this is why people are shitting on him. Bryan developed and improved, and had a fanbase of people willing to give him a by based on good work previous to his WWE appearance. Axel doesn't have that, so tough shit for him.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

At least he has a cool theme song.

That's the only thing I like about him lol


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

jonoaries said:


> Because hes total shit. That thick horrid accent, his goofy facials, they need to just cut their losses with him.
> Hes surpassed Dolph Ziggler is the amount of times hes been packages And repacked and pushed and he STILL hasn't gotten over.


He's been booked like crap ever since Cena (literally) buried him two years ago, nobody could get over with the type of treatment he's gotten.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Just turn him into a groaning ogre type thing and have Heyman do the talking from then on.


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 12, 2011)

jonoaries said:


> Because hes total shit. That thick horrid accent, his goofy facials, they need to just cut their losses with him.
> Hes surpassed Dolph Ziggler is the amount of times hes been packages *And repacked and pushed and he STILL hasn't gotten over*.


You know, except that time when he debuted and was the top heel on Raw for several months.


----------



## Shiney Badge Faggot (Jul 19, 2013)

Curtis Axel is an enigma!

A shit enigma.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

Index said:


> You know, except that time when he debuted and was the top heel on Raw for several months.


Im going to assume you're talking about Nexus, so no he wasn't a top heel with Nexus. Barrett was.

Edit: or was the New Nexus with CM Punk. Bah I don't remember....


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

Does anybody think he has charisma? Or presence. Or personality. Or character. 

He's the blandest guy ever. I don't care if he's a good worker, because I cannot care about a guy who has no stand out, striking or unique qualities. We are supposed to care just because he's Mr.Perfect's son and a Paul Heyman's guy, but the fact is the guy, not Curt Hennig or Heyman but Axel, is and has nothing. 

Comparing him with Bryan is hilarious. I wasn't a fan of Bryan when he debuted, but even back then he showed an intensity and charisma McGillicutty/Axel will never have. In fact, if Axel had a good look and a piece of charisma or personality sucking at the mic wouldn't be that bad. But as a character he's the worst thing I've ever seen. Pointless, uninspired, bland, generic, soulless...


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

For fans of Axel (like myself) who don't like what these bad men on the internets is saying... they would've said the same thing about The Rock or Stone Cold or any great wrestler at the start of their career. I know with Axel it's a bit different since he's been hovering around. But I think after this Heyman/Punk fued, he'll come round. And the people will use him in their sigs.
Plus he can wrassle... isn't that enough to quality being an 'iwc' guy? Looking at you Bryan. (Who's shit on the mic)


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

CM12Punk said:


> *Lol Wade Barrett when he's pushed actually gets over.* Ever since he came back from injury, he was never pushed. He was buried for whatever reason.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


lol....no.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Why is this the first time I'm seeing this thread. It needs to be stickied on this bih


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

StraightEdgeJesus said:


> At least he has a cool theme song.
> 
> That's the only thing I like about him lol


IMO, his theme should've been Curt Hennig's UPDATED "Mr. Perfect" theme if he was still alive today, IMO.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Barrett sucks but Axel is a lot worse. Hell the WWE is basically telling you now that Axel sucks and is no threat to CM Punk.

-Left off Summerslam Card (not even the damn preshow)
-Handicap match teaming up with Heyman against Punk
-Feud with HHH that was dropped in a couple weeks
-Winning the IC belt (yes thats sad but the IC belt is a prop these days)

My goodness the Bryan and Axel comparisons are downright ridiculous. It'd be one thing if 2010 Bryan came out to "dead silence" but he didn't have Heyman as a mouth piece or get main event slots with Cena or HHH. Bryan improved his character and evolved and showed chemistry with talent he was paired with (AJ, Kane outside the ring and virtually everybody inside the ring since hes you know the best wrestler in the company). Axel had all that behind him and still came out the nothing. 

Unless your a few select group of estasblished people or have a strong gimmick, the only way to get over is in the ring and with your charisma. Bryan did that in 2010 and once he came with the YES-NO gimmick he was a made man, add the great in ring talent and we have a top guy. 

The truth is theres no difference between Axel and McGillicutty. In 2010, Axel was a 6 in the ring and zero at everything else just like he is in 2013. Even if he was a 10 in the ring, he so awful at everything else he still wouldnt be over.

People here have every right to be mad this guy is getting a push. He had his chance as far as Im concerned. He sucked back then and he sucks now. Kills me when guys like Cesaro couldve been put in this role and done much better.


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

People are actually using The Rock and Stone Cold's rises to stardom as a way to defend Axel. :lmao

I can't... I just can't...


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

Robb Stark said:


> People are actually using The Rock and Stone Cold's rises to stardom as a way to defend Axel. :lmao
> 
> I can't... I just can't...



Read again, ******. 

I wasn't comparing him to those two that way. I'm saying posters on here would have said the same thing about them two at the start of their careers, or any wrestler for that matter, you'd be stupid to write someone off who's only just getting his proper run, and it's not even his.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

People saying give him a chance make me laugh. He had a chance as Genesis. He failed. So what's different on the re-debut? Not a damn thing. You mean to tell me he couldn't change up ANYTHING about himself? He couldn't even do something simple like shave? Or grow his hair out? Dye his hair? Change up his tights? *Something* to help me forget that he was Genesis?

And someone ITT said Axel =/= Genesis...

:jameson


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

ScottishJobber said:


> For fans of Axel (like myself) who don't like what these bad men on the internets is saying... they would've said the same thing about The Rock or Stone Cold or any great wrestler at the start of their career. I know with Axel it's a bit different since he's been hovering around. But I think after this Heyman/Punk fued, he'll come round. And the people will use him in their sigs.
> Plus he can wrassle... isn't that enough to quality being an 'iwc' guy? Looking at you Bryan. (Who's shit on the mic)


Yeah Bryan is bad on the mic, but he has charisma & is leagues ahead of Axel in the ring, just because Bryan is bad on the mic doesn't mean they're on equal footing, & even though Bryan is bad on the mic, he's nowhere near as horrific as Axel is.


----------



## sharp1398 (Jun 19, 2013)

ScottishJobber said:


> Read again, ******.
> 
> I wasn't comparing him to those two that way. I'm saying posters on here would have said the same thing about them two at the start of their careers, or any wrestler for that matter, you'd be stupid to write someone off who's only just getting his proper run, and it's not even his.


Way to prove your point, bro.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Algernon said:


> Barrett sucks but Axel is a lot worse. Hell the WWE is basically telling you now that Axel sucks and is no threat to CM Punk.
> 
> -Left off Summerslam Card (not even the damn preshow)
> -Handicap match teaming up with Heyman against Punk
> ...


:lol

Forgot about that..didn't he debut in a segment involving HHH?

This guy is so forgettable.


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

>


Wow :lol he thinks he is


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Axel has had like 12 years of chances. He just can't do it. He needs to take his paycheck from spending the better half of the decade in developmental and just go home. NO REASON FOR WWE TO PUSH THIS FAILURE OUT OF THE PEOPLE IN DEVELOPMENTAL BUT OK.

It's like WWE TRIES to be sub-par.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

I'm just remembering when he was one of the Tag Team Champion and even Jerry Lawler laughed at his no-charisma and no-personality. At least his partner David Otunga showed character with Laurinaitis. 

And I remember McGillicutty saying he was born with personality because of who his father was. That's the problem of Axel. He's supposed to be good just because of his father, and he is not. He's crap.


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

Someone high-up must have been really close with his dad, that's the only explanation.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Curtis Axel - One Scary Bastard*



Three Dog said:


> Now this was scary.... scary awful.


:ex:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Robb Stark said:


> Someone high-up must have been really close with his dad, that's the only explanation.


I think it's more of the thought that he could be another great third-generation superstar like Rock or Orton, but obviously that's far from the case.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

jonoaries said:


> Good point. Axel is one of those guys that are allowed only one chance and considering everyone in Nexus has been repackaged and repushed it's unfair to single him out as the worst....e*specially considering how many chances Wade Barrett's garbage ass has had and he still has marks on here.
> *
> I'm not an Axel supporter but I'm willing to give dude a chance. His mic skills are bad, but hes a good worker. I just watched his match with Cody on Main Event and its solid stuff, he just needs to develop more personality and not be so stiff verbally.


He's had one chance, one push and he was massive, I'm not quite sure where all these other supposed changes are?


----------



## Gaston (Aug 3, 2013)

Big Dog said:


> He's had one chance, one push and he was massive, I'm not quite sure where all these other supposed changes are?


I think the other one was his fued with Randy but it wasn't his fault he was injured.


----------



## E N F O R C E R (Nov 4, 2012)

I've tried my hardest to like Axel, but when it comes down to it, the guy just doesn't have it. That promo he cut with Paul on RAW was something I'd expect from a 13 year old learning how to act. Really simple stuff he should of improved on by now. In the ring he's not bad, but I've seen most indie wrestlers who've got no chance of getting in the WWE who are just as good if not better. Mid card the fuck out of him.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Every kid that is a son or daughter of a wrestler is gonna fail cause they don't have the talent their dad had. Randy Orton used to be the one exception but he even more bland nowadays.

Ted dibiase Jr was a major flop he had nothing on the million dollar man.

Cody Rhodes has Nothing on his dad dusty or even his brother goldust

Curtis axel has got Nothing hisdad curt Henning ever had.
Mr perfect had the interview skills the charisma the look of someone perfect. 
Axel just has a bad name


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Deptford said:


> Axel has had like 12 years of chances. He just can't do it. He needs to take his paycheck from spending the better half of the decade in developmental and just go home. NO REASON FOR WWE TO PUSH THIS FAILURE OUT OF THE PEOPLE IN DEVELOPMENTAL BUT OK.
> 
> It's like WWE TRIES to be sub-par.


He started wrestling really late for his age, btw, so he hasn't had 'like 12 years of chances'.


----------



## Shiney Badge Faggot (Jul 19, 2013)

I think daniel bryan is really good on the mic, and ryback, but curtis is terrible

Some people set their standards a little too high


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

My problem with all of this is that there are others who deserve his spot a lot more than he does. Wade Barrett would've been a better choice, I think. Antonio Cesaro is another guy who could've gotten over with Heyman's mic skills and his own extraordinary talent in the ring.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I don't think he's a completely shitty worker. I mean he's mechanically sound in the ring. I think he's boring as fuck though.


----------



## Shiney Badge Faggot (Jul 19, 2013)

Curtis axel's awfulness entertains me tho, he is funny to watch fail.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Curtis Axel Is Shit Thread lmao.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Gotta love trolls


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

When he re-debuted as Curtis Axel, I was more or less fine with him being the next "Paul Heyman guy". Having watched his matches on NXT and such, I knew he was a solid worker, but I also knew he was lacking in the mic department. That's why he's with Heyman.

These days, however, I just can't really get into him at all. He's a solid worker, but I don't know if it's his pacing or what, but he's not particularly exciting to watch when wrestling. The only noteworthy move he had was the Perfect Plex and now he doesn't even do that anymore (unless he's saving it for PPVs, which, if true, is honestly stupid). When he appears on RAW, I post ":axel" out of formality.

His promos are hilarious in the most ironic way, and if they're not funny, then they're either bad or just "okay". Which makes me wonder why he continues to talk when he has Paul Heyman of all people managing him. Some may say, "Well if he doesn't get more mic time, he won't get the experience and so he won't get better on the mic" or such. Thing is, when you're with Heyman, there is no need to get better on the mic/cut better promos (with CM Punk being the exception). Just let Heyman do all the talking. Hide your weakness and emphasize your strengths.

Some suggested that Axel just grunts. Honestly, that might be the best for him.

He needs to change his appearance, too.

That theme song of his is great, though.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

96powerstroker said:


> Every kid that is a son or daughter of a wrestler is gonna fail cause they don't have the talent their dad had. Randy Orton used to be the one exception but he even more bland nowadays.
> 
> Ted dibiase Jr was a major flop he had nothing on the million dollar man.
> 
> ...


 It's WWE's fault. They push some guys just because of who their fathers were instead of pushing the best talent. Why in Heaven is Curtis Axel in a main event feud while better overall talent has been buried, jobbed and fired? Trent Barreta, who was a better wrestler, much younger and with much more personality, was fired. MVP, who had all the tools-mic skills, a strong gimmick, an unique look and a standing out technical in ring style- left after 4 1/2 years in the midcard. Vance Archer was fired being 33 years old-the same age Axel is now- without a single actual opportunity to shine. Tyler Reks was misused despite having much better mic skills, much better look, much more presence and good and versalite in ring skills. Curt Hawkins has been jobbing his entire career despite being able to talk and wrestle. 

But Curtis Axel is Mr.Perfect's son, so it doesn't matter if he has a generic look, the blandest personality of the entire company, cannot talk to save his life and his only attribute is being a decent worker. He MUST be pushed. Because half of the guys in the backstage knew his father, so they cannot deny an opportunity to his son.


----------



## heelguy95 (Aug 15, 2012)

Interceptor88 said:


> It's WWE's fault. They push some guys just because of who their fathers were instead of pushing the best talent. Why in Heaven is Curtis Axel in a main event feud while better overall talent has been buried, jobbed and fired? Trent Barreta, who was a better wrestler, much younger and with much more personality, was fired. MVP, who had all the tools-mic skills, a strong gimmick, an unique look and a standing out technical in ring style- left after 4 1/2 years in the midcard. Vance Archer was fired being 33 years old-the same age Axel is now- without a single actual opportunity to shine. Tyler Reks was misused despite having much better mic skills, much better look, much more presence and good and versalite in ring skills. Curt Hawkins has been jobbing his entire career despite being able to talk and wrestle.
> 
> But Curtis Axel is Mr.Perfect's son, so it doesn't matter if he has a generic look, the blandest personality of the entire company, cannot talk to save his life and his only attribute is being a decent worker. He MUST be pushed. Because half of the guys in the backstage knew his father, so they cannot deny an opportunity to his son.


He should be pushed.., out of the arena. You can only make mistakes on the job so much times before getting fired. Curtis Axel? He should've gotten fired the moment he set foot in that ring. He's taking up space that is undeserving of him. He must not be pushed because he has one too many shortcomings. Anyone who can get behind this kind of no-talent buffoon has some serious prioritizing to do.


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

lol at the ammount of negs that u got from this thread


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

Curtis Axel is the future of WWE. His awe-inspiring promos need no praise.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

KingSheamus said:


> I think daniel bryan is really good on the mic, and ryback, but curtis is terrible
> 
> Some people set their standards a little too high


Ryback is only good because he needs friggin' CUE CARDS to read from. He's good at doing that, I guess...

Otherwise, he's just a dumb goof with nothing to say except DUH.....RYBACK ROOOOLZ!!! 


Ryback needs Paul Heyman. 

Curtis Axel needs to get the fuk out of here.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

NO! said:


> My problem with all of this is that there are others who deserve his spot a lot more than he does. Wade Barrett would've been a better choice, I think. Antonio Cesaro is another guy who could've gotten over with Heyman's mic skills and his own extraordinary talent in the ring.


Now that you mention it, if Curtis Axel and Antonio Cesaro swapped spots it would work a lot better.


----------



## LookAtMe (Nov 13, 2009)

I'd be more afraid of Bo Dallas.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I am not really buying into Axel but then I never liked him since his NXT days. I did give him some space since he joined with Heyman but he still hasnt really done anything. His ring work has improved he isnt to bad there, so its understandable he has him by his side but he just isnt memorable, I totally forgot he had the IC title the other day, I still thought Wade Barrett had it lol.


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

wm 30 for the wwe title bo dallas vs curtis axel


----------



## CM BORK (Aug 16, 2013)

Bo Dallas is infinitely more entertaining than Curtis Axel. He's hilarious and actually has one of the most unique and creative heel gimmicks in pro-wresling history.
The trolling fake babyface. He's basically the IWC.


----------



## Shiney Badge Faggot (Jul 19, 2013)

glenwo2 said:


> Ryback is only good because he needs friggin' CUE CARDS to read from. He's good at doing that, I guess...
> 
> Otherwise, he's just a dumb goof with nothing to say except DUH.....RYBACK ROOOOLZ!!!
> 
> ...


Did he have cards when he was doing his promo against mick foley, or the promo on teh ambulance? He was funny and cool.

Lemme guess tho, he had a hat on to disguise the wire in his ear.


----------



## heelguy95 (Aug 15, 2012)

KingSheamus said:


> Did he have cards when he was doing his promo against mick foley, or the promo on teh ambulance? He was funny and cool.
> 
> Lemme guess tho, he had a hat on to disguise the wire in his ear.


Actually, there is speculation regarding Ryback having to use wireless ear devices when the use of cue cards is inappropriate.


----------



## Shiney Badge Faggot (Jul 19, 2013)

heelguy95 said:


> Actually, there is speculation regarding Ryback having to use wireless ear devices when the use of cue cards is inappropriate.


I kind of deal in proven fact.

Ryback did not have a hat on when he insulted Mick Foley to his face, I believe (correct if wrong)


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Honestly, I would rather have had Barrett w/ Heyman than Curtis Axellent.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Honestly, I would rather have had Barrett w/ Heyman than Curtis Axellent.


I'd rather have had Cesaro, why they didn't go with him instead of Axel is beyond me.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

KingSheamus said:


> I kind of deal in proven fact.
> 
> Ryback did not have a hat on when he insulted Mick Foley to his face, I believe (correct if wrong)


----------



## denjin09 (Jun 28, 2011)

ratedR3:16 said:


> wm 30 for the wwe title bo dallas vs curtis axel


That's the future right dere


----------



## Shiney Badge Faggot (Jul 19, 2013)

NO! said:


>


Yeah, I did ask for the correction if I was wrong.

But is there a wire? Or an ear plug? That we can see?


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Honestly, I would rather have had Barrett w/ Heyman than Curtis Axellent.


This. Especially considering they had Barrett mention to Heyman on Raw episode something about owing him (yeah once again WWE just doesn't follow through with ideas that are staring them in the face)

Cesaro is another good shout though.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

I still think Sami Zayn or Callihan shoulda been the Heyman client.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> That's funny because I remember hearing some people claim that Bryan would never get over about...2ish years ago. Then they claimed he'd never get popular. Then they claimed he'd never main event. Then they claimed he'd never win the title. Now look where we are.
> 
> Only fools say never.


Don't forget about the blonde dude with plain black tights that WCW fired or that Greenwich Snob guy from the mid-90's. Main eventers? Sheesh...not in a million years they said.


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

CM BORK said:


> He's the most undeserving of his spot in the history of pro-wrestling.
> 
> Not in his wildest dreams should he have been feuding with CM Punk, be a 'Paul Heyman Guy' and the Intercontinental Champion.
> 
> WWE will look back on this as a huge, EPIC blunder on their behalf. Their ego is far too big to admit their mistake and pull the plug on this waste of space.


So you're saying he's less deserving of being IC champ than Miz was of being the WWE Champion and retaining in the main event of Wrestlemania?


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

WTF happened guys! even Sheamus and ADR never got a thread like this xD


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Brodus Clay said:


> WTF happened guys! even Sheamus and ADR never got a thread like this xD


He's in a storyline with Punk... :argh:


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

O Fenômeno said:


> He's in a storyline with Punk... :argh:


Well Curtis Axel obviously gonna lose, now if I'm wrong this thread gonna get... very popular xD


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Slowhand said:


> Don't forget about the blonde dude with plain black tights that WCW fired or that Greenwich Snob guy from the mid-90's. Main eventers? Sheesh...not in a million years they said.


What about refusing to renew the contract of that jobber Mean Mark in 1990? I mean honestly, what person with a brain would ever expect that ginger loser to get over?


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

I can't wait for the day Curtis Axel beats CM Punk.

And I'm a Punk fan, I'm just normal about it I guess.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

:axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel

This face...is why I cannot take him serious.


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

Brodus Clay said:


> WTF happened guys! even Sheamus and ADR never got a thread like this xD


He fucked up a promo when he was a young rookie. WHAT. A. CUNT. Like, how dare he? I'm so glad he'll never amount to anything and I hope they fire him next month before he gets a chance to improve or make a good career and living for himself.

Anyway, whatever happened to that chubby 'I'm just happy to be here' Rocky kid?


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

Now I read people saying Axel is hated because he's in a storyline with CM Punk, and because he cut a bad promo when he was a """""""young""""""" rookie. Nothing to do with that. He's hated because he has no personality, no charisma, no presence, no uniqueness, cannot talk in August 2013 and is being pushed just because who his father was. Sheamus was awesome as the Celtic Warrior, has a unique look and has charisma, and Alberto del Río has a great in ring presence and debuted with a good gimmick. Axel is the ultimate cookie cutter drone. When he redebuted, many people wanted to give him an opportunity, but for me he was the same gimmickless and characterless McGillicutty with another name. And now people has seen the truth.


----------



## cjforbes (Aug 29, 2013)

I love Axel! When they brought him back as a PH guy, his in ring skills had improved immensely. I like seeing him using the Perfectplex. And when he won the IC title on Fathers Day, it all felt right.

BOOOOOOOOOOM


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Teh_TaKeR said:


> :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel :axel
> 
> This face...is why I cannot take him serious.


Wait until you see the face he makes on Smackdown. The guy is such a jackass. :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

Palahniuk said:


> He fucked up a promo when he was a young rookie. WHAT. A. CUNT. Like, how dare he? I'm so glad he'll never amount to anything and I hope they fire him next month before he gets a chance to improve or make a good career and living for himself.
> 
> Anyway, whatever happened to that chubby 'I'm just happy to be here' Rocky kid?


A young rookie that got bigger exposure than people more ready for the big stage. Guys like the Shield just for example. I know they're miles apart now but what the fuck were they thinking? I'm not saying endeavor him but I am saying he shouldn't be in the second top angle. You have to expect this when he's in this with two GAWDS on the mic in Heyman and Punk. Like fuck would it kill you to speed up your speech and not sound like a cunt everytime you speak?


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Haters gonna hate


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Getting kicked in the dick > Watching Curtis Axel


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

A$AP said:


> Getting kicked in the dick > Watching Curtis Axel


U get kicked in the balls dummy not the dick lmao 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Raw2003 said:


> U get kicked in the balls dummy not the dick lmao
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


If you are well hung your dick hangs over your balls, so i've heard.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

reyfan said:


> If you are well hung your dick hangs over your balls, so i've heard.


Lol people punch or kick under the balls 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

Pacmanboi said:


> A young rookie that got bigger exposure than people more ready for the big stage. Guys like the Shield just for example. I know they're miles apart now but what the fuck were they thinking? I'm not saying endeavor him but I am saying he shouldn't be in the second top angle. You have to expect this when he's in this with two GAWDS on the mic in Heyman and Punk. Like fuck would it kill you to speed up your speech and not sound like a cunt everytime you speak?


Again, as others have said, this angle is primarily about Punk versus Heyman and Axel's merely the third-party henchman type. People in the WWE more well-equipped to judge this guy than us behind our keyboards obviously see something in him, and must reckon Axel merely being involved with these two will give him some experience and confidence. 

Don't get me wrong, I'm no Axel uber-mark and I think a solid and useful midcarder is the level he'll be aiming for in the long run, but I just find the OTT hysteria and hyperbole over this guy hilarious. This is a complete bandwagon for far too many people. If your average midcarder cuts a completely unremarkable and nondescript, 2 minute filler promo, nobody on here will utter a word about it and it'll be forgotten. But if Curtis Axel cuts that same nondescript, 2 minute filler promo there'll be a 20-page thread sprung up immediately, wherein everyone will be slating how _generic_ it was, and how absolutely void of charisma he is. I'm telling you, by the time Curtis Axel utters the word 'the' on Raw next week a thread will be created in this section on how it was the worst delivery ever.

Again, don't mistake me for loving Curtis Axel or thinking he's particularly great, it's just the lynch-mob mentality against the guy that seems to be verging on pure contempt for some that I find ridiculous. It's pretty bizarre. You'd think the guys gone about shagging everyone on here's girlfriend such is how personal some people seem to be taking it.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

He started to grow on me after his triple threat match at Payback which was pretty darn good, but since then it has just been painfully clear that a lot of peoples initial response to him being a Heyman guy was correct. he is utterly, utterly shit.


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

Palahniuk said:


> If your average midcarder cuts a completely unremarkable and nondescript, 2 minute filler promo, nobody on here will utter a word about it and it'll be forgotten. But if Curtis Axel cuts that same nondescript, 2 minute filler promo there'll be a 20-page thread sprung up immediately, wherein everyone will be slating how _generic_ it was, and how absolutely void of charisma he is.
> 
> Again, don't mistake me for loving Curtis Axel or thinking he's particularly great, it's just the lynch-mob mentality against the guy that seems to be verging on pure contempt for some that I find ridiculous. It's pretty bizarre.


I'm not sure who you're referring to specifically, but having bad moments and sucking all the time are not the same things. I think the biggest problem with Axel is that nothing about him is above average... yet, he's with arguably the best manager of all time. Everything that he does just comes across as ordinary to me. I agree that people should be patient with talent, but in this case, that doesn't apply. If you're going to get put in the ring with Triple H, John Cena, and CM Punk with one of the most successful managers of all time, I think you should be above developing at a snail's pace. He hasn't made much progress, if any, since we last saw him on the main roster. What was that? 3 years ago? He doesn't have one single quality that makes him stand out at all.

Of course, it doesn't help that they've booked him like a total dork. You know what's bizarre? The fact that there's no difference nowadays between being the Intercontinental Champion and just being lost in the lower card without direction. What has happened since he won the title? He had a lazy feud with another ordinary guy (Miz) where they hardly interacted? Then he was nowhere to be seen at Summerslam... just 4-5 weeks of being irrelevant and occasionally getting his ass kicked by CM Punk. Now, for some odd reason, they expect us to buy into him as a threat to Punk at Night of Champions. To be fair, this probably would've been the case regardless of who the Heyman guy was, which is pitiful. Is CM Punk the only star they've made since 2006? Even his push had a multitude of missed opportunities. 

So, a combination of being mediocre in just about every category and being a victim of terrible booking is probably why not a lot of people care about this guy. Believe it or not, I haven't given up on him entirely. I just think he's in the wrong spot. It should have gone to Barrett or Cesaro. In fact, Axel being in the Real Americans stable would've made sense, while Cesaro being associated with the group doesn't at all.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Maybe he could have shed the McGillicutty thing, but I strongly doubt it. Curtis Axel cemented his legacy as another "Spanky" or lame midcarder joke-y character when HHH slapped his ass to the ground like a little bitch. Sorry, he was screwed from that point on in my eyes.


----------



## Crozer (Jul 7, 2013)

If your dick is big enough your balls are well protected.

This conversation shows Axel is irrelevant and Paul Heyman is god.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Palahniuk said:


> Again, as others have said, this angle is primarily about Punk versus Heyman and Axel's merely the third-party henchman type. People in the WWE more well-equipped to judge this guy than us behind our keyboards obviously see something in him, and must reckon Axel merely being involved with these two will give him some experience and confidence.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm no Axel uber-mark and I think a solid and useful midcarder is the level he'll be aiming for in the long run, but I just find the OTT hysteria and hyperbole over this guy hilarious. This is a complete bandwagon for far too many people. If your average midcarder cuts a completely unremarkable and nondescript, 2 minute filler promo, nobody on here will utter a word about it and it'll be forgotten. But if Curtis Axel cuts that same nondescript, 2 minute filler promo there'll be a 20-page thread sprung up immediately, wherein everyone will be slating how _generic_ it was, and how absolutely void of charisma he is. I'm telling you, by the time Curtis Axel utters the word 'the' on Raw next week a thread will be created in this section on how it was the worst delivery ever.
> 
> Again, don't mistake me for loving Curtis Axel or thinking he's particularly great, it's just the lynch-mob mentality against the guy that seems to be verging on pure contempt for some that I find ridiculous. It's pretty bizarre. You'd think the guys gone about shagging everyone on here's girlfriend such is how personal some people seem to be taking it.


No, don't pull this bull shit card. I'm so tired of people with a sold majority opinion being on a band-wagon. 

Know why this a majority of people say this? Not to fit in, because this guy is utter shit. He's always been utter shit. There was never a good moment in my life where I thought Micheal McGuillwhatever was ever talented. This guy has been wasted space and more so a waste for Punk and Heyman since he's ever returned as Curtis Axel. He's been a waste in NXT. He's just a waste all in all. 

The difference between your "A MID CARDER GIVES A 2 MINUTE PROMO" is beause most mid-carders here are semi-liked. Or people have no strong opinion on most of them, because most of the mid-carders have average mic skills. Axel does not. This is supposed to be a strong feud, and he's holding it back while there's alot more talent out there that would kill for his spot, and he's being the feud ruiner. 

Punk is my all-time favorite, and I respect Heyman. I've been waiting to see this feud forever. But it's utter shit now. It was kinda getting stale with Lesnar, but now? It's utter shit. This feud needs to die, and I'll always mainly pin point it on Curtis Axel's shitty attempt at wrestling. He needs to shut the hell up, and leave.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

The fact that Curtis Axel is in the position that he's in, and Barrett is playing the role of a barber is a fucking disgrace.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Why are people still playing the "give him a chance" card. It's such a weak excuse. Not only has this run given people more than enough time to see what Axel is made of, he's been wrestling and cutting promos on WWE TV for years. At close to 34, he's not magically going to transform into some sort of phenom.

A gimmick change didn't alter the fact that he's a bad promo, with no charisma, and - despite wrestling several key players - he's yet to produce anything entertaining in the ring. Not even Heyman can help this guy. It's only a matter of time before WWE give up on him. I hate to be so negative on Perfect's son, but the writing is on the wall.

Using an unfair example, look at Stone Cold. At 28 he was known as one of the soundest wrestlers in the world. At 30 he was known as one of the most explosive promos in the world. Not necessarily by the wider public, but within the industry/hardcore fanbase. People "in the know" were well aware of what SCSA was capable of long before he set the world on fire at 32. If Axel had "it", we'd know by now.


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

SideburnGuru said:


> No, don't pull this bull shit card. I'm so tired of people with a sold majority opinion being on a band-wagon.
> 
> Know why this a majority of people say this? Not to fit in, because this guy is utter shit. He's always been utter shit. There was never a good moment in my life where I thought Micheal McGuillwhatever was ever talented. This guy has been wasted space and more so a waste for Punk and Heyman since he's ever returned as Curtis Axel. He's been a waste in NXT. He's just a waste all in all.
> 
> ...


And this is what I'm talking about. Whilst 'NO!' above gave me a reasoned and fair response, this is typical of the sort of hysteria and emotional guff that makes me wonder if Curtis Axel has personally gone round and stabbed some posters' pet kittens. 

I can almost hear the tears splattering over your keyboard in your post. If I was to paraphrase what you've basically said, it's along the lines of 'CM Punk is my favourite wrestler of all time, but his feud with Heyman at the moment is utter shit and it's pretty much ALL Curtis Axel's fault because he is completely and utterly useless, he can't do anything right, he's never done and never will do a single decent thing in his career, he ruins everything and he needs to get the fuck out wrestling'. 

Here's the thing. This is a filler feud between Punk and Heyman, two of the supposed best mic talkers in the world. Curtis Axel is on the periphery, as Heyman's muscle. If this feud is just not cutting it for you, instead of making Curtis Axel the scapegoat, why don't you look closer to Punk and Heyman and the storyline itself. The entirety of this feud seems to consist of Heyman's 'I loved you' homoeroticism towards Punk. But let's just blame it on Axel instead eh? It's all down to his 'shitty attempts at wrestling'. I thought the consensus was well he sucks on the mic but at least his ring work is acceptable? Or can he not even do that now either?


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

Duke Silver said:


> Why are people still playing the "give him a chance" card. It's such a weak excuse. Not only has this run given people more than enough time to see what Axel is made of, he's been wrestling and cutting promos on WWE TV for years. At close to 34, he's not magically going to transform into some sort of phenom.
> 
> A gimmick change didn't alter the fact that he's a bad promo, with no charisma, and - despite wrestling several key players - he's yet to produce anything entertaining in the ring. Not even Heyman can help this guy. It's only a matter of time before WWE give up on him. I hate to be so negative on Perfect's son, but the writing is on the wall.
> 
> Using an unfair example, look at Stone Cold. At 28 he was known as one of the soundest wrestlers in the world. At 30 he was known as one of the most explosive promos in the world. Not necessarily by the wider public, but within the industry/hardcore fanbase. People "in the know" were well aware of what SCSA was capable of long before he set the world on fire at 32. If Axel had "it", we'd know by now.


Nobody expects Axel to become a 'phenom'. He's been ordinary and pretty mediocre. Nothing more, nothing less. Some people are just bemused that he gets singled out for abuse doing things that would otherwise go unnoticed if done by other wrestlers.

And if you set Stone Cold as your benchmark, you'd be sacking wrestlers left, right and centre every few months. There's a need for solid ring-workers to make up the numbers in the midcard.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

TripleG said:


> I don't think he's a completely shitty worker. I mean he's mechanically sound in the ring. I think he's boring as fuck though.


Mechanical is the perfect word for Axel's style. It looks like he's been in NXT/developmental for a decade, and I do _*not *_mean that in a good way.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*I was one of the guys who was backing him after they repackaged him as Curtis Axel and wanted to give him a chance, but I don't think he's doing any good at the moment. They literally handed him everything after he was repackaged and he was looking good for the first couple of months. But the thing was, they didn't really give him a character after repackaging him as Axel, all they did was change his name. His character was basically being a 'Paul Heyman Guy'. With Heyman sneaking in to get Axel most of his victories and with him doing all the promo work as well, Axel's character was getting too dependent on Heyman. And once Heyman got busy with the Punk/Brock program, Axel just got lost in the shuffle. This whole feud of his with Punk was supposed to be the feud which elevates Axel back to the uppercard after being off the spotlight for a while, but its coming off more like Punk is being lowered down to the mid-card now, and that certainly isn't a good sign.*


----------



## MyWord (Aug 4, 2013)

Curtis Axel is SHIT


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I think my biggest gripe with Axel is the whole "I'm supposed to take him seriously" thing because he's aligned with Heyman and he's the IC champ. I just can't take him seriously, not with his ridiculous mannerisms and awkward promos. He's similar to The Miz in a way, another guy who I can't take seriously in a big role. 

They should've given Axel a comedy heel gimmick. I would've just let him be Joe Henning, not Curtis Axel, and wear overalls and come out to the ring on a 4-wheeler like Austin used to. He'd have a farmboy gimmick, and somewhere backstage he'd have a pig pen where he'd throw unfortunate wrestlers into. The thought of him yelling real loud "TIME TO THROW YOU IN SOME PIIIIIG SHIT!!" and then throwing whoever(Wouldn't be Punk, he's too good for Axel imo.) he's feuding with in it is hilarious.

Sure, the gimmick is stupid as fuck, but it's *a* gimmick, something he doesn't have right now. And it would provide the lulz, which is what he should be doing, because no one should be subjected to the thought of taking Axel seriously.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Apr 5, 2013)

I just don't see where the potential lies in Axel?

He got the nod to be pushed because he is a 3rd generation superstar, and that's the only reason.

The investment in him from all fans is minimal so I think he is on his way to being a big failure.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Palahniuk said:


> And this is what I'm talking about. Whilst 'NO!' above gave me a reasoned and fair response, this is typical of the sort of hysteria and emotional guff that makes me wonder if Curtis Axel has personally gone round and stabbed some posters' pet kittens.
> 
> I can almost hear the tears splattering over your keyboard in your post. If I was to paraphrase what you've basically said, it's along the lines of 'CM Punk is my favourite wrestler of all time, but his feud with Heyman at the moment is utter shit and it's pretty much ALL Curtis Axel's fault because he is completely and utterly useless, he can't do anything right, he's never done and never will do a single decent thing in his career, he ruins everything and he needs to get the fuck out wrestling'.
> 
> Here's the thing. This is a filler feud between Punk and Heyman, two of the supposed best mic talkers in the world. Curtis Axel is on the periphery, as Heyman's muscle. If this feud is just not cutting it for you, instead of making Curtis Axel the scapegoat, why don't you look closer to Punk and Heyman and the storyline itself. The entirety of this feud seems to consist of Heyman's 'I loved you' homoeroticism towards Punk. But let's just blame it on Axel instead eh? It's all down to his 'shitty attempts at wrestling'. I thought the consensus was well he sucks on the mic but at least his ring work is acceptable? Or can he not even do that now either?


Oh, bite me. I gave you a reply just as "emotionally attached" as you did. It's a forum, if you can't handle it without some petty bull shit, claiming that everything is a "bandwagon" or the people who don't like him are "emotional' then get the hell off it because you certainly don't belon then. 

And yeah, that's pretty much what I did just say. I really do respect Punk and Heyman, and I was looking foward to this feud. Conviently, you also left out the part where I also said even Lesnar attacking week after week was getting repitive, because it was just like everything else Lesnar has done. Or, are you just amazingly missing that so you can make some goofy ass remark? I'll choose the later. 

On a side note, you're really going to blame this on Heyman telling Punk he loved him, and he was his best friend? While it does get a bit old hearing it from Heyman, he at least acts like he seriously has emotion. Like he seriously did act like he was a brother to Punk. Axel? Acts like he's just the third wheel. "YEAH... HEYMAN.. YEAH. YOU TAKE... UH.. THAT PUNK." Kirsten fucking Stewart has read lines that sound more emotionally attached than Axel has. I have never actually believed anything Axel has said, and don't get me wrong, I always thought Axel was sucky in the ring. I always thought he was an abombination to the Henning name, and I'm damn glad he doesn't mention how his father is Mr.Perfect because that's just fucking disgraceful. The fact WWE gave this moron how many chances is astonishing. 

If you need strong reasoning why I dislike this feud now, it's because there's nothing left for it. It is getting stale all around, but Axel is the emotion sucker. Anything that truly says "Yeah, this is serious heat between Punk and Heyman" is sucked away whenever Axel's dumb goofy looking ass comes on the television screen. While Heyman looks seriously confused about the situation, Axel is doing some stupid shitty smirk or yelling something completely irrelevant, or just yelling whatever Heyman just finished yelling, because he's that damn stupid to think of anything himself. 

He needs to leave wrestling, and apply to McDonalds, because I'm going to say that's all he's relatively worth. Before you bring up anything else? Yes, I would rather have Sin Cara, Great Khali, anyone as a Paul Heyman guy. Hell, even Great Khali is better on the mic than Axel because at least Khali is smart enough to know to keep the mic down and shut the hell up. Axel should really take lessons from that.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

I don't wanna just bash the guy, but I feel like Heyman is being wasted on him. The whole angle.

Axel is okay in the ring, but his mic skills are hilariously bad. Literally. So bad, it's actually funny because of how bad they are.

WWE confuses the hell out of me sometimes. Why couldn't they give the IC title and Heyman's services to someone who actually has good talent and could've actually benefitted from the push? Like Cesaro?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

SideburnGuru said:


> Oh, bite me. I gave you a reply just as "emotionally attached" as you did. It's a forum, if you can't handle it without some petty bull shit, claiming that everything is a "bandwagon" or the people who don't like him are "emotional' then get the hell off it because you certainly don't belon then.
> 
> And yeah, that's pretty much what I did just say. I really do respect Punk and Heyman, and I was looking foward to this feud. Conviently, you also left out the part where I also said even Lesnar attacking week after week was getting repitive, because it was just like everything else Lesnar has done. Or, are you just amazingly missing that so you can make some goofy ass remark? I'll choose the later.
> 
> ...


So like...did Axel fuck your mom or something? Because its not the least bit rational to hate someone you don't know to THIS degree.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Plain and simple Axel just doesn't have IT. They gave him a cool theme, gave him a great manager; however, he just fails. He doesn't look impressive, he doesn't overly impress in the ring, and he can't talk on the mic worth a dime.

I think it's time for the Axel experiment to end. Have him lose to Punk, and then Heyman fire him.


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

SideburnGuru said:


> Oh, bite me. I gave you a reply just as "emotionally attached" as you did. It's a forum, if you can't handle it without some petty bull shit, claiming that everything is a "bandwagon" or the people who don't like him are "emotional' then get the hell off it because you certainly don't belon then.
> 
> And yeah, that's pretty much what I did just say. I really do respect Punk and Heyman, and I was looking foward to this feud. Conviently, you also left out the part where I also said even Lesnar attacking week after week was getting repitive, because it was just like everything else Lesnar has done. Or, are you just amazingly missing that so you can make some goofy ass remark? I'll choose the later.
> 
> ...


Well it's a relief to see you're not visibly upset over this whole thing or anything :lol

And I didn't say everyone who dislikes Axel is on a bandwagon, I said people like YOU who go to the ridiculous extremes of calling him an 'abomination' and believe The Great Khali would make a better Paul Heyman guy are. The very first thing I did was reference NO!'s answer as a well reasoned one that's at least honest and showing a bit of maturity.

At least you can console yourself with the fact that the second creative have better material for your hero he'll be back in the main event picture, and he'll never have to deal with Curtis Axel again. 

That's unless Axel seriously injures him with all that HORRIFIC wrestling, or puts him in a coma with all that WORST EVER mic work.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Plain and simple Axel just doesn't have IT. They gave him a cool theme, gave him a great manager; however, he just fails. He doesn't look impressive, he doesn't overly impress in the ring, and he can't talk on the mic worth a dime.
> 
> I think it's time for the Axel experiment to end. Have him lose to Punk, and then Heyman fire him.


Oh Axel for SURE doesn't have IT. Then again, who on the roster really does? Like...7 guys? Maybe 10? Fandango, for example, absolutely does NOT have IT. Ryback does NOT have IT. Jack Swagger does NOT have IT. Yet they're still employed, and no one is calling for them to be fired, nor are we getting official threads talking about how much they suck. Not everyone can be perfect. You need guys for your mid and under cards to fill in the time between the matches with the guys that have IT, which are coincidentally the ones that matter more. They're known as enhancement talents. They do still play a role in the company. No one is asking for him to be WWE champion, that's retarded. However, he can still contribute in some way. That's what I'm trying to stress. No one else seems to get fact.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> Fandango, for example, absolutely does NOT have IT. Ryback does NOT have IT.


He didn't say that -

Tell me he did not just say that.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Jimshine said:


> He didn't say that -
> 
> Tell me he did not just say that.


What? Neither of them do. Fandango is in a dancing gimmick and is going absolutely nowhere. His in ring is decent but not main event level. And Ryback...terrible talker, bad worker, his credibility has been completely destroyed and in general, the only thing he's got going for him is his look. That's not enough to have the IT factor. You need all or are maybe missing like...one of the big criteria. Ryback is missing a ton.


----------



## Chew123. (Oct 3, 2011)

he just doesnt have that natural feel as a main event super star, i dont think he'll ever make it.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Axel on the stick just seems lost, he doesn't know how to get any kind of strong response from the crowd thankfully Heyman routinely picks the bones and reinforces it to an acceptable level. He's hit the jackpot by being aligned with Heyman, because the aforementioned Heyman can be that salesman who can make his assets seem more valuable than they actually are.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Just how long is this thread going to go on?

I think just about every single fan out there has come up with every single way of saying that Curtis Axel is SHIT. 

What's there left to talk about?

Curtis Axel isn't going to go away just because we think he's crap. He's going to be there so long as HHH(yes...HHH) says he's going to be there. So I guess we better deal with this.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

axel is unbelievably awkward. he just doesnt belong in a wrestling ring


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

hahahah i love the thread title


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Axel has no business being with Paul Heyman*

Heyman is THE man when it comes to finding talent. But does the WWE really expect us to buy that Heyman thinks Axel has IT? This just feels so forced, Axel's personality is as dry as the mojave desert, he has no mic skills and he's just ok in the ring. Are we supposed to believe that Heyman saw him the same as he saw Punk and thinks he has the potential to be a star? No fucking way, Heyman knows true talent when he sees it and Axel has none. I mean he's decent but Paul Heyman would never pick him to add to his list of guys like Brock and Punk.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Yes He does


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Axel has no business being with Paul Heyman*



SAMCRO said:


> Heyman is THE man when it comes to finding talent. But does the WWE really expect us to buy that Heyman thinks Axel has IT? This just feels so forced, *Axel's personality is as dry as the mojave desert, he has no mic skills* and he's just ok in the ring. Are we supposed to believe that Heyman saw him the same as he saw Punk and thinks he has the potential to be a star? No fucking way, Heyman knows talent when he sees it and Axel has none.


That's the reason why they put Heyman as his manager in the first place.


----------



## Dalnath the Second (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: Axel has no business being with Paul Heyman*

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/937913-official-curtis-axel-shit-thread.html


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Axel has no business being with Paul Heyman*

Lol sorry i missed the *official Curtis Axel Is Shit thread* lol.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Axel has no business being with Paul Heyman*

*how do you know this isn't Heyman's idea? If it is then he has every right to be with Heyman. *


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Axel has no business being with Paul Heyman*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> That's the reason why they put Heyman as his manager in the first place.


Horrible excuse. You shouldn't give people rewards for having weaknesses.


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Axel has no business being with Paul Heyman*

He's a 3rd generation superstar. More importantly he's friends with Brock via his father. Heyman probably did pick him.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

*Re: Axel has no business being with Paul Heyman*

Of course not. I can understand putting Heyman with a guy who cannot talk but has charisma, personality, a good look or a strong gimmick. But putting him with a guy who is plain useless just because he's a decent worker and Mr.Perfect's son is ominous, specially when much better wrestlers/entertainers have been fired and were/are jobbers.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Axel has no business being with Paul Heyman*

Yeah i'm not really digging Curtis Axel with Haymen at all. I'd rather he manage someone a little more promising like Alex Riley perhaps or some new guy from Nxt. Axel just seems like a lost cause to me, but sadly Triple H is pretty high on the guy so I guess it was natural.


----------



## EmVeePee (Oct 22, 2008)

Still finding it hard to understand why Heyman was happy with Axel's pitch to him about being the a Paul Heyman guy.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Heyman would just rather work with his friends than a superstar who looks promising to him but he's never talked to before at this point, I'd imagine.


----------



## CM BORK (Aug 16, 2013)

Curtis Axel:

IC Champ
Paul Heyman Guy
Co-main eventing a PPV
One of the main events on Raw every night
Feuding with CM PUNK
Chosen by WWE for The Rock to train personally (out of the entire roster)
Going clean over upper-midcarders (Rhodes etc.) frequently

Cesaro:

Jobbing to Darren Young and PTP 
Not even the most pushed one in his tag team
No singles run, feuds, storyline, belt, direction... nothing. Despite having two MOTY candidates.

Zayn:

Isn't even the champ on NXT, despite having the same strengths/appeal as Daniel Bryan.


Absolute disgrace.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Axel has no business being with Paul Heyman*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Horrible excuse. You shouldn't give people rewards for having weaknesses.


Exactly. Plus Axel's mic skills haven't improved one bit since his legendary promo on NXT that will forever be remember as the moment of that very moment from right now of this moment....AAAS THE GENESIS..of McGillicutty.... Heyman being paired with him wont make him a star. I mean Brock isn't great on the mic but he has a beastly presence about him, Punk is great on the mic. You gotta have something to bring to the table. Whats Axel bring? Decent ring skills? thats not enough.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

He really is. Decent in the ring but the guy is incredibly awkward, horrendous on the mic and devoid of all charisma. To those saying "give him a chance"... he's had his chance. The GENESIS of McGuillicutty and it failed so badly the storyline was immediately canned. He's had several years to improve and he really hasn't. 

I understand the 'well, Heyman's his manager because he can't talk obviously' argument. And I agree, having a manager can help cover for any weakness you may have on the mic. But that's not Axel's only weakness. He's just one of the most generic guys I've seen in a long time and almost sucks the energy out of any segment he opens his mouth in. Being generic and dull on the mic is one thing. Flat out sucking is another.

In his defense, McGuillicutty doesn't have much gimmick or anything to work with. He's the dumb goon and is given no personality. That said I really don't think it would help him much. He's in his 30's and has had several years in the WWE to improve and is still one of the bottom mic workers in the business. 

Some are saying he's can stick around as a midcarder. I suppose, only he adds nothing that no other midcarder can't do. Barrett is phenomenally better on the mic. Kofi's solid in the ring and gets the crowd pumped. Cesaro is a beast and can get a reaction from the crowd with his ring work despite his other shortcomings. Fandango plays his character to perfection. Axel? He... he adds nothing that nobody else does already but better. If they still want to keep him around, fine. He seems like a nice guy, I'm sure he is, and if they want to keep him around on the off-chance he improves send him back to NXT. Maybe even make him a trainer backstage. But right now he's flopping and though that has some to do with bookers sucking again at booking midcarders and the midcard champions, I really don't think he can add much to the show anyway.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

I can't see Axel ever getting past his current point. Maybe, and that's a big maybe, but maybe once he might get a WHC run. I know they're supposedly high on him, but he's pretty bad. There is nothing about him that makes him stand out from anyone else. It's the whole reason they paired him with Heyman. Heyman is THE person making Axel even somewhat relevant. Otherwise he'd be on Superstars every week.

And if he wasn't Hennig's kid? I think he'd be released. Seriously. I believe 100% he is where he is because of nepotism.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

somehow I think HHH and Heyman see something in Axel that we as fans don't understand yet


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Jimshine said:


> somehow I think HHH and Heyman see something in Axel that we as fans don't understand yet


I think it's what D.B. said, he's only getting pushed because of who his dad is.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Curtis Axel, his name describes him perfectly very fucking generic. 

One other thing, what the hell is wrong with his hair? it looks like he rapes his head with hair gel


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

I like his beard it looks fuzzy.

Seriously, though, if he were feuding with John Cena everyone would be pissed at Cena for burying a future star.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm curious as to whether there were McGuilliticuty marks when he was in Nexus.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

This forever exemplifies how much of a Fail that Curtis is. It basicallys sums up his career with this "gem" :










CREDIT Jimshine, btw.


----------

